# Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

Ihr hört euch immer in den Nachrichten an, wie super die Wirtschaft läuft und verdreht sicherlich oft die Augen.
Denn ihr müsst lange schuften, knallhart kalkulieren, Angebote mit Verlust raushauen, damit Kunden gelockt werden, müsst verpacken und gebt und gebt euch beim Service eine Menge Mühe.

Doch letzterer hört nicht auf, wenn ihr das Paket abschickt, sondern dann, wenn es bei mir ankommt.

Komme heute (Fr.) von der Arbeit und habe mal wieder eine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten. Diesmal ist's von DPD |uhoh:
(aber oft auch von GLS, Hermes,... und wie sie alle heißen, die ihre Fahrer für lange Tage lausig bezahlen).

"Wir konnten Sie um 11:32Uhr nicht antreffen" (ja, kein Wunder, da bin ich malochen. Ich muss ja auch Knete verdienen, um bei euch zu bestellen.).
"Wir kommen -Achtung- am nächsten Werktag Mo.-Fr. wieder." (Ist der Sa. keiner???) :r

Und Mo.-Fr. ist auch Werktag bei mir, bin also erstaunlicherweise dann wieder nicht daheim. :r

Zufällig treff ich im Flur den netten Opa, der über mir wohnt und oft Pakete annimmt, er war um die Uhrzeit da! :r#q

Also die "Service"-Tel.Nr. von DPD angebimmelt, um eine Alternativadresse anzugeben. Kosten lt. Zettel: 0,59€/Min. - egal.
Das Band mit einer bezaubernden Damenstimme verkündet mir, "ab dem Signalton kostet der Anruf 1,89€/Min."!!! 
Es macht piiiiiiep und die automatische Tussi legt mit einem ellenlangen Text los, "Sie konnten ihr Paket nicht entgegennehmen? Blablablablablablabla..." 
Da hab ich dann Aufgelegt. :r#q:e

Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer,
was nützen all eure Service-Bemühungen, wenn am Ende dieser für euch teuren Service-kette ein solch schwaches Glied eingebaut wird, welches ich ja sowieso separat bezahle?! :r#q:e|motz:

Warum könnt ihr meinen Krempel nicht einfach mit der guten alten Post (pardon, nun DHL) verschicken?

Nein, ich arbeite nicht dort und hab auch keine Aktien von denen.
Aber ich könnte mich heut Abend in meine Karre schwingen, eben zur Post fahren und das Paket abholen.
Eigentlich auch nicht, denn der Fahrer hätte es bei Opa abgegeben; garantiert.
Ich könnte mich dann schon dieses WE an euren (& dann meinen) Sachen erfreuen.

Nochmal: ich bezahl die scheixx Versandkosten doch sowieso separat, ein vernünftiger Lieferservice kostet euch nix mehr, sondern mich - sofern es überhaupt teurer ist, aber das ist es mir dann auch wert, denn ich hätte dann meine Sendung zu Freitag auch am Freitag und nicht am Montag oder Dienstag, wenn ich dann endlich den Mist auch noch selbst bei meiner Alternativadresse abholen muss.

Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer,
ich werde zukünftig darauf achten, wer mit welchem "Service"unternehmen arbeitet und euch konsequent mit meiner Kohle ignorieren, wenn es euch nicht kümmert, wie & wann der Krempel bei mir ankommt.

Verdammte Dreckscheixxe, verfluchte...
:r#q|krach:|motz:|splat:


----------



## igar (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Kenn ich irgendwo her 
Heute auch so ein Zettel von DPD im Briefkasten #q. . 
Naja nächste Woche spätschicht villeicht klappt's ja dann #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Weil Du mit DHL genauso Probleme (bei mir hier im Zustellbereich eine absolute Kastastrophe) hast. Eigentlich mit jedem Versender.
Seit ich von Hermes nach DPD gewechselt habe, klappt das eigentlich ganz gut.
Hermes hat ja teilweise schon 3 Tage  zum Abholen gebraucht.


----------



## DAVE1 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich muß sagen das Du in allen belangen recht hast,aber wir werden das Problem icht ändern können.wenn man schon in der Küche steht die sehen ein  kommen nicht mal zur Tür wenn das Gartentor schon auf steht Schein rein und ab durch die Mitte.Oder man muß so bestellen das es der Postdienst Samstag bringt.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## gaerbsch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Puh vor lauter geweine den Text nicht mehr gesehen... Es gibt da so ein nettes Formular. Da trägst du die Sendungsnummer ein, unterschreibst und der nette Paketdienst gibt dein Paket entweder beim Nachbarn ab (alternativer Empfänger) oder stellt es vor deine Wohnungstür (alternativer Abstellort) Dies bestätigst du ja auf dem Formular mit deiner Unterschrift. Diesen Zettel hängst du dann gut erkennbar an die Eingangstür. Alles kein Problem.

Ich denke das Formular in einer Minute aus zu füllen ist vom Aufwand sicherlich vertretbar, zumal du ja sicherlich auch nicht jeden Tag was empfängst und es dir anscheinend ja unendlich wichtig ist.


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Es ist wirklich Regional sehr unterschiedlich und liegt auch am Zusteller selbst. Wenn das eine Pfeife ist, hast Du wirklich Pech.

Obwohl ich auch sagen muss, das bei uns Hermes die meisten Probleme macht.
Am besten klappt es mit der DHL, aber vor allem weil der Zusteller super nett ist und bei entsprechender Absprache Pakete am Arbeitsplatz im gleichen Ort abgibt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Liebe Kati,

als einer der im Jahr einige Tausend Pakete auf den Weg bringt, antworte ich mal - vielleicht auch im Namen meiner Händlerkollegen - auf deine Frage(n):

Warum nicht mit DHL?

Zunächst wird man nichtmal eben so Partner der DHL, sondern muss ein gewisses Kontingent vorweisen, um überhaupt in den Genuss einer näheren Betrachtung zu kommen.

Dann spielt der Preis eine ganz entscheidende Rolle - und hier spielt der Branchenprimus DHL seine Marktgröße aus und kassiert die mit Abstand höchsten Gebühren (Luxusdienstleister, wie UPS mal außen vor gelassen jetzt).

Und da sind wir beim Pudels Kern!

Kosten! Kosten nämlich, die wir Händler haben, weil wir euch, liebe Kunden, den Versand subventionieren müssen. Ja, richtig gelesen: müssen.

So ein mittelgroßes Paket ist eben nicht für 4,60 € zu euch zu transportieren, sondern schlägt mit - über den Daum gepeilten - 6 bis 8 Euro zu Buche.

Kramen wir mal den Abakus aus dem Schrank und machen eine Rechnung auf:

ab 1500 Paketen erhält man bei der DHL einen durchschnittlichen Preis von 4,50 € pro Paket - netto, versteht sich.

Klimper, klimper, Kugel rechts, Kugel links ... ahja ... macht 5,35 € brutto.

Wir berechnen dir Kunde einen Versand von 4,60 € und erleiden damit schon nur an den reinen Versandkosten ein Minus von 0,75 €. Bei 1500 Paketen im Jahr macht das .... 1125,00 € pro Jahr.

Nun kostet ja so eine Transportverpackung aka Karton ja auch noch Geld. Nehmen wir mal die einwellige Variante (die die DHL übrigens gar nicht gerne sieht und dann gern mal bei einem Transportschaden die Regulierung dessselben verweigert ...), die bei unserem mittelgroßen Paket mit ca. 0,80 € zu Buche schlägt. Macht im Jahr nochmal 1200,00 €.

Zusammen sind wir jetzt also schon bei 2325,00 € Miese.

Füllmaterial fällt immer mal irgendwie an, also berechnen wir das mal nicht ... obwohl ... egal ... ist geschenkt. Wir sollen ja Service bieten.

Adressetiketten fallen nicht vom Himmel und die Tinte/der Toner, der deine Adresse da draufdruckt ... nunja ... der die/der kostet eben auch Geld. Und zukleben muss ich das Paket ja auch noch - also kommt noch Klebeband hinzu.

Sind wir mal großzügig und berechnen dafür insgesamt 0,08 € pro Paket. Macht im Jahr nochmal 120,00 €.

Damit erhöht sich der Minusbetrag auf 2445,00 € jährlich.

So ... und nun sitze ich am 3.1. über meinen Zahlen und suche Einsparpotenzial. Und wo finde ich das? Bei den Versandgebühren - an allem anderen kann ich nämlich nichtmehr sparen. Also suche ich mir einen Dienstleister, der mir bei meinen 1500 Paketen einen besseren Preis macht.

...

Soviel zur Theorie. Nun zur Praxis:

Es macht keinen Unterschied, wen ich als Versanddienstleister habe - die haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und die DHL hat erfahrungsgemäß nicht immer die Nase vorn, was die Kundenzufriedenheit angeht.

Hermes z.Bsp. trabt 4 Mal an, wenn du nicht zuhause bist und ist auch sehr kullant, was Adressänderungswünsche und Zustellung beim Nachbarn angeht. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen, gibt es in jedem Kuhkaff einen Hermes-Paketshop, bei dem dein paket zugestellt werden kann und das du dir dann dort abholen kannst. Nicht selten sind das Tankstellen - also praktisch 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche die Chance, dein Paket abzuholen.

DHL schmeisst dir einen Zettel in den Briefkasten und dann darfst du zusehen, wie du zur nächsten Postfiliale kommst. Wie, die haben aber Öffnungszeiten, zu denen du arbeiten musst? Mach dir nen Kopp! Nicht das Problem von DHL, wenn du berufstätig bist.

---

Du verstehst das Dilemma?


----------



## gaerbsch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das Formular ist das beste was einem Paketboten passieren kann. Das wird auch die größte Pfeife begreifen. Er muss sich nicht großartig kümmern sondern kann das Paket einfach vor der Haustür abstellen oder er weiß wo er klingeln kann und sicher jemand da ist...


Außerdem muss sich hier auch keiner rechtfertigen zumal die Lösung des Problems auch ohne Probleme durch den Kunden geschehen kann... --->FORMULAR<---


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

DHL = Packstation = :m




Wenn es irgendwie geht (paar € mehr sind mir egal) dann wird da bestellt wo DHL liefert. 

Von allen anderen versandfirmen halte ich genau gar nix.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hermes hat ja teilweise schon 3 Tage  zum Abholen gebraucht.



What? Das gabs bei mir noch nie! Wenn Abholung gebucht wurde, musste wirklich was ernstes passieren, dass der Fahrer nicht vor der Tür steht.

Bei der Frage ist bei mir GLS absolute Katastrophe! Abholung ja ... irgendwann zwischen 7 und XX Uhr. Da sitzte im E-Fall den ganzen Tag wie auf Kohlen, weil du das Haus nicht verlassen kannst.

Ich habe einen Kunden, der das System begriffen hat und den teuren UPS-Versand bezahlt. Das ist auch als Händler der pure Luxus! Abholung in einem Zeitfenster von maximal 1 Stunde gebucht, lückenlose Nachverfolgung des Paketes in Echtzeit, Änderungsmöglichkeiten on-the-fly und wenn der Kunde mag, kann er dem Zusteller sogar noch mitteilen, wann er das paket denn gerne hätte.

Kostet ein bissgen was aber hat noch NIE nur den Hauch eines Grundes zur Beanstandung gegeben. Bezahlt der normale Kunde das? Im Leben nicht.


----------



## belle-hro (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Oder du lässt dein Paket zu deinem jeweiligen Paketshop in deiner Nähe liefern und kannst es dort jederzeit abholen.

DHL ist doch genauso, alles die gleiche Grütze.

Ich verschicke mit DHL und/oder Hermes. Und bei mir kommen keine Klagen #c


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wir berechnen dir Kunde einen Versand von 4,60 € und erleiden damit schon nur an den reinen Versandkosten ein Minus von 0,75 €. Bei 1500 Paketen im Jahr macht das .... 1125,00 € pro Jahr.



Und dann kommt noch hinzu, das viele Versender ja ab einer Summe X Versandkostenfrei versenden. Was ja nicht heißt das SIE den Versand geschenkt bekommen... 

Außerdem muss man, wie ich glaube auch bedenken, dass es viele Kunden gibt die auch danach gehen was der Versand bei einem Händler kostet und nicht bereit sind 2-3 Euro mehr zu bezahlen. Ich gehöre zwar auch zu denen die lieber mehr zahlen wenn ich weis das ich wenig Probleme habe. Aber der breiten Masse wird das wohl nicht entsprechen.


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Von allen anderen versandfirmen halte ich genau gar nix.



Also ich kann mich z.B. über GLS auch nicht beschweren. Aber das meinte ich mit regionalen Unterschieden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Es gibt da so ein nettes Formular. Da trägst du die Sendungsnummer ein, unterschreibst und der nette Paketdienst gibt dein Paket entweder beim Nachbarn ab (alternativer Empfänger) oder stellt es vor deine Wohnungstür (alternativer Abstellort)



Prima!

Der Versanddienstleister ist damit aus jeder Nummer raus und der Händler hat dann das Nachsehen, wenn das Paket "verloren gegangen" ist.


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Bezahlt der normale Kunde das? Im Leben nicht.



Viele bestimmt nicht, da gebe ich Dir recht. 
Aber wenn ich etwas wichtiges brauche würde ich mir diesen Luxus auch gönnen und so ganz alleine bin ich damit bestimmt auch nicht.
Aber dazu müsste es der Kunde auch irgendwie "buchen" können, bzw. angeboten bekommen. Und sei es durch einen Texthinweis und der Bitte Kontakt mit dem Händler aufzunehmen.


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Prima!
> 
> Der Versanddienstleister ist damit aus jeder Nummer raus und der Händler hat dann das Nachsehen, wenn das Paket "verloren gegangen" ist.



Nein, das Risiko muss in diesem Fall der Kunde alleine tragen! Daher auch dieses Entlastungsformular.


----------



## mathei (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Das Formular ist das beste was einem Paketboten passieren kann. Das wird auch die größte Pfeife begreifen. Er muss sich nicht großartig kümmern sondern kann das Paket einfach vor der Haustür abstellen oder er weiß wo er klingeln kann und sicher jemand da ist...
> 
> 
> Außerdem muss sich hier auch keiner rechtfertigen zumal die Lösung des Problems auch ohne Probleme durch den Kunden geschehen kann... --->FORMULAR<---


ja und da kommt die faulheit zum tragen. ich schaue aus dem fenster und sehe den guten mann mit paket kommen. er musste fast 5 m zu mir laufen vom auto. keine treppen steigen usw. was macht der kerl ( dank formular ) stellt ab und will verschwinden. ich hatte nur 2 m bis zur tür. neben dem persönlichen anschiss von mir, gab es noch ein telefonat mit seiner obrigkeit. seitdem klingelt man wieder. den damaligen boten habe ich nicht wieder gesehen. habe ich problem damit.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Dok schrieb:


> Aber der breiten Masse wird das wohl nicht entsprechen.



Tut es auch nicht.

Ich biete in meinem Shop sowohl Hermes, als auch DHL an - mit einem Aufschlag von 2 Euro.

Und nun rate mal 

Genau! 99,x % meiner Kunden lassen Hermes anliefern. Gibt es dann mit Hermes dann mal ein Problem (und die gibt es in der Tat, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten), dann verweise ich gern auf die DHL-Option ... mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Kunde in beinahe allen bisherigen Fällen beim nächsten Mal trotzdem wieder den preiwerteren Hermes-Versand wählt.

Besserer Service kostet eben mehr Geld - so isses nunmal. Und ich hab keinen Bock, mein Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Denn auch die Produktpreise müssen scharf kalkuliert sein, um mit dem Mitbewerb mithalten zu können. Da ist manchmal kein Spielraum mehr für Versandsubventionen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

@gaerbsch
Der Zettel im Briefkasten ist das Formular.
Wie sollte ich das vorab da hinhängen?
Da ich i.d.R. nicht weiß, wann welcher Paketdienst kommt müsste ich 16 Formulare für 16 "Dienstleister" dauerhaft an der Haustür haben.
Das kommt nun Mo. an die Tür, ja.
Da evtl dann kein Nachbar da ist, er dann auch nicht in den Hausflur kommt, muss das Paket zu Mama oder einem Kumpel, also hab ich es mit Glück dann.
Der Vollhonk hätte einfach nur bei Opa oder sonstwem im Haus (12 Parteien mit zig Rentnern, die fast immer daheim sind) od. weitere Nachbarn bimmeln müssen.
Und die Tel.kosten-Verarsche + Sa. gar nicht liefern ist echt Dreck!

@Wolkenkrieger
Ich löhne fast immer 6,90, ...zusätzlich zum Rg.betrag.
Und ob 4,60 oder 6,90 oder auch mehr, muss dich doch nicht jucken, ich als Kunde löhne das - habe aber keine Wahl, die trifft der, der verschickt, aber nicht zahlt.
Das Paket packen + Material dafür kalkulierst du mit in deine Preise ein, völlig unabhängig vom Versender.

Hermes war hier jahrelang eine Katastrophe, haben neuerdings aber eine Tanke, mit der sie kooperieren, das ist seitdem ok.
Zuvor bekam ich mal die Auskunft, "sie können das Paket auch in Salzbergen abholen" (so 35km, ein Weg). |bigeyes

Seitdem es ein anderer Kutscher macht, fluppt es auch ohne Tanke. Der kommt abends um 19Uhr, weil er weiß, wann wer daheim ist. Möchte nicht wissen, wie wenig der verdient, der reisst sich echt den Arsxx auf.


Es liegt wohl seehr oft am Fahrer und weniger am Unternehmen...
Aber auf DPD hab ich grad echt soooo'n Hals!
Schweineladen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Dok schrieb:


> Nein, das Risiko muss in diesem Fall der Kunde alleine tragen! Daher auch dieses Entlastungsformular.



Müssen ja, tun aber nicht. Ich weis leider, wovon ich da rede :g

Da geht mal ganz schnell der Flamewar in diversen Foren los, wenn du als Händler auf deinem Recht bestehst ... und kostet dich womöglich noch mehr Kunden. Also kneifst du die Arschbacken zusammen und schickst die Ware nochmal raus.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Paket packen + Material dafür kalkulierst du mit in deine Preise ein, völlig unabhängig vom Versender.



Also ich nicht. Liegt aber auch daran, dass sich eine Mischkalkulation bei mir nicht lohnt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @gaerbsch
> Der Zettel im Briefkasten ist das Formular.
> Wie sollte ich das vorab da hinhängen?
> Da ich i.d.R. nicht weiß, wann welcher Paketdienst kommt müsste ich 16 Formulare für 16 "Dienstleister" dauerhaft an der Haustür haben.
> ...






Würde aber der Versender mehr Kohle an den Fahrer springen lassen wäre dieser evtl. stärker motiviert bzw. würden auch bessere Leute den Job machen....


Hier fahren nur Festangestellte für DHL und keine Sub-Sub-Sub-Unternehmer...da gibt es absolut NIE Probleme.


----------



## gaerbsch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Müssen ja, tun aber nicht. Ich weis leider, wovon ich da rede :g
> 
> Da geht mal ganz schnell der Flamewar in diversen Foren los, wenn du als Händler auf deinem Recht bestehst ... und kostet dich womöglich noch mehr Kunden. Also kneifst du die Arschbacken zusammen und schickst die Ware nochmal raus.


 

Danke für den Tipp. Das das so easy ist wusste ich nicht...

Wie auch immer, man kann sich darüber streiten. Aber für einen Kunden der vielleicht 1 bis 2 mal im Monat was im Angelshop bestellt (dürfte auf die meissten zutreffen) ist das eine gute Möglichkeit nahezu garantiert sein Paket zu bekommen. Und wenn man etwas bestellt, dann kann man sich ja ungefähr ausrechnen wann man den Zettel an die Tür machen muss... Zumindest was die Liefedauer angeht, ist Deutschland doch recht beständig...


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben, volle Zustimmung. UPS und die Post sind zuverlässig, der Rest is durchwachsen bis schlecht. DHL geht noch, aber GLS und vor allem Hermes sind das Allerletzte. Die finden nichtmal die Adresse meiner Firma (Großkonzern). Servicehotline zur Adressänderung kostet ein Schweinegeld und dauert nochmal drei Tage.
Wenn es irgend geht, nehm ich einen Verkäufer, der mit einem zuverlässigen Dienst liefert. Auch wenn ich 2 € mehr Versand zahl, dafür krieg ich meine Ware und das schnell, teils nächsten Tag!! Ganz ehrlich...zuverlässige Lieferung kann über Bestellung oder nicht entscheiden. Nicht nur der Preis zählt.


----------



## Dok (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Weil es irgendwie zum Thema passt.



vermesser schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...zuverlässige Lieferung kann über Bestellung oder nicht entscheiden. Nicht nur der Preis zählt.



Das gilt auch für die Bezahlmöglichkeiten und hier tun mir die Händler noch viel mehr leid!
Denn die haben bestimmt nicht nur die besten Erfahrungen mit Ihren Kunden und wollen sich gut absichern.

Aber ich als Kunde bin z.B. auch nicht bereit nur Vorkasse als Bezahlform zu akzeptieren. Denn gerade als Neukunde kenne ich den Händler genauso wenig wie dieser mich. Bei solchen Versendern habe ich schon mehr als einmal die Bestellung an diesem Punkt abgebrochen.
Ich finde als KUNDE hier vor allem Lastschrift oder auch Paypal sehr komfortabel.


----------



## yukonjack (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

also, Zettel an die Tür, Paket beim Nachbarn XYZ abgeben u fertig. Wo ist da ein Problem?


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Moin zusammen,

meine Erfahrung ist, alle Transportunternehmen bauen mal Mist! Die einem mehr, die anderen weniger.

Ich muss beruflich sehr oft Waren versenden - national sowie international - und empfange auch regelmäßig Daheim meine Pakete.

Bei DHL kann man davon ausgehen, dass über 90% der Pakete heile und in einem Affenzahn beim Kunden ankommen. Nur TNT toppt das, in Sachen Tempo. Aber zerbrechliche Gegenstände sollte man mit denen tunlichst nicht versenden.

Mit Hermes habe ich bei einer Amazon-Bestellung ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Zettel im Postkasten, am Folgetag wird angeliefert. Das Paket lag aber beim Nachbarn. Zum Glück wohne ich fast auf dem Land, sowas kann auch ins Auge gehen. Am Ende würde wohl der Verkäufer auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben. Weiß nicht genau wie das rechtlich geregelt ist, aber die meisten sind kulant (wenn auch mit einem Zähneknirschen).

Edit: UPS habe ich ganz vergessen - Top Dienstleister, hat aber Einschränkungen was Gewicht und Sperrgutmaße angeht. Wenn man nicht auf den Preis schaut, sollte man mMn UPS wählen.

VG


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Dok schrieb:


> Ich finde als KUNDE hier vor allem Lastschrift oder auch Paypal sehr komfortabel.



Aus Sicht des Händlers mal ne Antwort dazu?

Lastschrift ist bei der derzeitigen Zahlungsmoral so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was man als Händler machen kann. Das Risiko, hier einen Zahlungsausfall zu haben ist unkalkulierbar groß (Fraud-Management kann sich der kleine bis normal große Händler nicht leisten).

PayPal ... nur soviel: guck dir mal die Gebühren für den Zahlungsempfang an ... 

Und wehe, du musst mit denen mal was klären :r


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Zahlung auf Rechnung ist gut(für den Kunden).

Der Händler gibt dabei irgendwie den Betrag an Firmen wie pay morrow oder pay übermorrow weiter.:m


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Muss gestehen, bei Rechnungskäufen kalkuliere ich immer 7 Tage bis zur Zahlung ein - nach Empfang des Paketes. Quasi Kauf auf Pump, am Monatsende  wirds meist eng.

Für den Händler nicht unbedingt ideal.


----------



## DerBull (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Frag mal nach einem Garagenvertrag...Den bieten schon alle Dienste an. Entweder mit dem Boten direkt Ausfüllen (wenn du Ihn mal antreffen solltest). Ansonsten anrufen oder per Mail das Formular anfordern. In dem Garagenvertrag gibst du dann an, an welchem Ort der Bote deine Pakete immer abstellen soll bzw. bei wem er das immer Abgeben darf. (vll. ja bei dem netten Opi über Dir). Klappt bei mir einwandfrei und ich hab meine Pakete abends immer direkt am ersten Zustelltag.

Alternativ kannst du bei Hermes dein Paket auch direkt zur Hermes Filiale in deine nähe schicken und dann dort Abholen (spart sogar Versandkosten) oder meldest dich bei der Packstation (DHL) an!


----------



## Condor (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also die "Service"-Tel.Nr. von DPD angebimmelt, um eine Alternativadresse anzugeben. Kosten lt. Zettel: 0,59€/Min. - egal.



Ich mag DPD auch nicht. Der Bote wirft meine Pakete schon mal  vor unser Mehrfamilienhaus, und haut ab ohne einen Zettel zu hinterlassen.:r

Aber wieso nutzt Du nicht einfach das *kostenlose* *Onlineformular*???
http://www.neuzustellung.de/iuv/start.jsf;jsessionid=0564CE33B67E684D2C53E0A1D0F55CF1.node3#6


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



yukonjack schrieb:


> also, Zettel an die Tür, Paket beim Nachbarn XYZ abgeben u fertig. Wo ist da ein Problem?


Hallo... Erst lesen, dann posten!



DerBull schrieb:


> ... bei wem er das immer Abgeben darf....
> 
> Alternativ kannst du bei Hermes dein Paket auch direkt zur Hermes Filiale in deine nähe schicken und dann dort Abholen (spart sogar Versandkosten) ...


Wie gesagt, bis vor Kurzem hieß Nähe hier 35km x2.
Und es ist eben nicht immer derselbe da. Auch Opa geht mal auf Jück. Aber es ist nahezu immer irgend jemand im Haus da.

Es könnte alles aber auch so einfach sein... 
Entweder ich bin zu Hause oder ich hols mir am selben Tag oder am Nächsten von der Post ab. 
Wobei die Post(DHL)-Boten anscheinend immer einen Nachbarn finden, die anderen so gut wie nie. Woran das wohl liegt? |kopfkrat ***
Ich bin weiß Odin nicht konservativ, aber dieser uralte Weg klappte immer! Max. Verzögerung 1 Tag.
In diesem Fall hab ich mind. 4 am Arsxx.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> PayPal ... nur soviel: guck dir mal die Gebühren für den Zahlungsempfang an ...
> Und wehe, du musst mit denen mal was klären


Volle Zustimmung, für Käufer ist das geil, für Verkäufer ein Geldgrab, geht gar nicht!


***meine Erklärung:
Die lausige Bezahlung, das Auftragsvolumen, heute diese Tour morgen eine andere, häufige Personalwechsel wegen all dem Scheixx, Sub-untersub-unteruntersub-Firmen, der Druck...
Mieser Service für die Empfänger und das auch noch auf Kosten der Malocher.
Da zahl ich lieber ein paar Tacken mehr.
Der "heilige, neoliberale Wettbewerb um jeden Preis" dient keinem außer ein paar Yuppies, die für diesen ganzen Dreck in der Sonne liegen dürfen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Zum Thema Mehrpreis bezahlen um alles nach meiner Zufriedenheit zu haben.

Jeder der rechnen kann, weiß das z.B. 2€ Aufpreis nichts sind.

Wie viele km kann man realistisch für 2€ mit dem Auto fahren?


Was ist einem die eigene Zeit wert?

Wer will die Nerven in der Warteschleife verschwenden?

Ich will einfach mein Paket zu mir nach Hause bekommen.

Wenn der Unterschied zwischen " passt" und passt vielleicht 5€ ist, bin ich dabei.

Wenn das auch noch zu einer besseren Entlohnung des Fahrers führ, umso besser.

Wichtig ist, nicht nur den Mehrpreis kassieren, sondern auch den Premiumversender dann nutzen.

Was ich mit den "Hobbyversendern" erlebt habe, kann man nicht Glauben.
Da gabs auch ohne Probleme Urkundenfälschung.
Die Herren hinterm Steuer wissen wahrscheinlich nicht, was sie tun.

Das Argument mit dem Mehrpreis bezahlt keiner, stimmt nicht.
Ich kenne zumindest einen.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## olaft64 (5. April 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen,  dass ich auf jeden Fall auf die frühzeitige Angabe des Versandunternehmens im Bestellvorgang achte. 

Zum einen auch zur Auswahl des Händlers (bei Preisgleichheit der Ware bevorzuge ich DHL auch bei 2 Euro mehr), zum anderen wegen des Paketshops in meiner Nähe als Lieferadresse. Leider ist dies insbesondere bei ebay nicht vorher zu erfahren.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Mr.B (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Condor schrieb:


> Aber wieso nutzt Du nicht einfach das *kostenlose* *Onlineformular*???
> http://www.neuzustellung.de/iuv/start.jsf;jsessionid=0564CE33B67E684D2C53E0A1D0F55CF1.node3#6



Aber Achtung, falls die Lieferung an einen DPD- Shop gehen soll. 
Manche haben auch nur 2/3 halbe Tage die Woche auf und dann hängt noch ein Zettel an der Tür "Bin kurz weg"

Also Kati, wenns dir so wie mir geht, dann hast du dein Paket schon nächsten Freitag


----------



## yukonjack (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hallo... Erst lesen, dann posten!
> 
> 
> hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Weil ich auf sowas kein Bock hab kauf ich beim örtlichen Händler. Wenn der die Sachen nicht vorrätig hat, dann warte ich auch gerne einen Augenblick bis er die Sachen bestellt hat. #c

Ich hab in meinem Leben 3x ein Paket mit Angelsachen bekommen. Einmal war es davon zerstört und ich hatte ca. 20 Dips (Dynamite Baits) bestellt. Von wegen warum ein kaputtes, stinkendes Paket angenommen wurde. Meine Tante von nebenan (+70) war verantwortlich...

Nunja, jedenfalls waren 3 Dip Flaschen kaputt. Verlust dadurch 30 Euro. War nicht schön, aber immernoch günstiger als in dem damaligen Laden in der Nähe. Da sonst nur Karpfen Endgame im Paket war, ist es so dramatisch nicht gewesen. 

Was mich nur wirklich erschreckt. Es ist verdammt viel Druck nötig um diese Dip Flaschen kaputt zu machen. Bei einer war der Deckel aufgedrückt und die Flasche heil. Wie zur Hölle schafft man es, soviel Druck auf ein Paket zu bekommen?

Versucht mal so eine Flasche aufzudrücken...

Ist da einer mit dem Transporter rübergefahren?

So hat jeder seine Sorgen. Ich schicks einfach zur Verwandtschaft, Annahme kein Problem. Aber nicht auszumahlen was passiert wäre, wenn da in dem Paket 2 Rollen (Stella, Exist) geschrottet worden wären...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Mehrpreis bezahlt keiner, stimmt nicht.



Ich weis ja, wie du es meinst ... #h

Leider stimmt es für die breite Masse eben doch und wir können als Händler nur Lösungen anbieten, die eine möglichst breite Masse ansprechen.

Wie gesagt: ich fahre in meinem Shop ganz bewusst zweigleisig und lasse dem Kunden die Wahl des Transportunternehmens. Das teurere DHL wird bei nichteinmal einem Prozent der Käufe gewählt.

Und es liegt definitiv am Preis: ich hab mal 4 Wochen lang, sowohl DHL, als auch Hermes für den sonst üblichen Hermes-Kurs angeboten und eine signifikante Zunahme der DHL-Lieferungen gehabt. Sobald Hermes wieder billiger war, gabs keine DHL-Bestellungen mehr.

*Mich würde mal von den Kollegen interessieren, ob die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 
*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> *Mich würde mal von den Kollegen interessieren, ob die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> *



Ich hatte bis vor kurzen auch Hermes und DHL mit Aufpreis zur Auswahl.
DHL haben bei mir auch die wenigsten genommen.


----------



## Ruff Raider (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Huhu  Kati... Kannst nicht als Lieferadresse deine Maloche angeben?#h


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hallo Wolkenkrieger,

es klappt halt nicht immer mit der Erziehung der Kunden.

Aber ehrlich. Wenn man jemals einigermaßen Ärger mit den Paket hatte ( auch bei zeitkritischen Sachen, ich sag nur Frau kriegt nicht pünktlich den neuesten Harry Potter Band oder so ) dann weiß er, Geld ist relativ.

Wer immer nur extrem billig will, der wird bestimmt auch nur das bekommen.

Ich bestelle auch extrem gerne aus Sonderlisten und so. Aber dann auch immer so viel, dass die Versandkosten entfallen.

Und hoffentlich, bleibt beim Händler noch genug hängen. Ich will da ja auch noch in der Zukunft bestellen.

Ich versuche den Service nicht zu vernächlässigen.
Wenn ich von Marken weiß, dass der Service schlecht ist, dann wird das nicht gekauft.
Das hindert mich seit Jahren daran, z.B. Shimano zu kaufen.

Was ich aber immer gut finde, ist Transparenz. 

Wenn ihr Händler bei 6,90€ Versandkosten draufzahlt, dann solltet ihr das zumindest auch nach außen klar sagen.

Dann kann der Kunde, dem das nicht bewusst war, zumindest diesen Fakt in die Überlegungen mit einfließen lassen.

Das hat nichts mit Jammern zu tun.
Ist einfach ein Fakt.

Darfst du den Namen von deinem Shop hier nennen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Darfst du den Namen von deinem Shop hier nennen?



Ich glaube nicht - würde wohl die zahlende Werbekundschaft unlustig finden (obwohl ich mit denen nun überhaupt mal gar keine Berührungspunkte habe).


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hab mich schon wieder halbwegs abgeregt (wozu Whisky alles gut ist...) 
Finde es aber echt schön, dass Händler mal ihre Sicht & Erfahrungen hier darlegen. Das öffnet doch so manches Auge.
|wavey:


----------



## gaerbsch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das nächste mal fragst du einen netten Opa der immer daheim ist und hängst nen Zettel vor die Haustür. Macht doch mal bitte nicht aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten...


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Nu werd ich gleich wieder :r


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Die Argumentationsketten hier sind sehr interessant (und aus Sicht der Kleinhändler nachvollziehbar). 

Ich kaufe recht viele Angelartikel entweder bei eBay (prinzipiell nur via PayPal), bei Großhändlern (Wilkerling, Gerlinger) oder beim lokalen Händler. Und da wäre noch Amazon ...

Die Händler hier im Thread beschreiben recht plastisch, warum sie langfristig keine Chance am Markt haben. Warum sollte ich aus Sicht des Kunden dort kaufen? Bessere Preise bietet mir der Gerlinger allemal und der liefert via DHL. 

Wen ich bewusst stütze ist der lokale Händler. Den will ich erhalten. Im Versandhandel sind die Großen unschlagbar.

OT:
Mein anderthalb Jahre alter Drucker ist letzte Woche kaputt gegangen. Hatte ihn bei Amazon gekauft und dann den Drucker dort hingeschickt wegen Gewährleistung. Damit haben die sich gar nicht abgegeben sondern mir kommentarlos innerhalb 2 Tagen den Neupreis rücküberwiesen. Dagegen kann leider kein Kleinunternehmer antreten.


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Scheinbar scheinen die kleineren Händler aber davon leben zu können, sonst wären sie nicht mehr am Markt.

Mir als Kunde ist das sehr recht, denn ich finde dort spezielle Artikel, die kein Großer im Sortiment hat, dazu auch oft Angebote, bei denen die Großen mehr als deutlich abstinken.
Außerdem gibt es dann noch so so etwas wie "Charme"... 

Wie schnöde & mainstreamgebügelt wäre die Handelswelt, wenn nur große Häuser & Konzerne am Markt wären.
Abgesehen davon, dass die dann (noch mehr) diktieren könnten; am Ende ist es das Diktat des Preises beim Kunden, wenn keine Alternativen mehr da sind.

Amazon ist so ein Konzern, bei dem ich gern einige Tacken woanders mehr bezahle, bevor ich so einem Sklavenhalter & Markt-Diktator auch nur einen $ in den Rachen schmeiße.
So billig ist mein Gewissen nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Um der Story auch einen Abschluss zu geben:

Zettel am Mo. an die Haustür gehängt (_Paket bei einem Hausnachbarn abgeben und wenn da keiner da ist zur Alternativadresse_).
Komme abends spät heim, Zettel nicht mehr da, keine weitere Info (_welcher Nachbar es gekriegt hat_) im Briefkasten. Wird also bei der Alternativadresse sein.
Dort angerufen -> nix.
Gedacht: gut, also wird es wohl bei der nächsten Tour am Di. dort landen.
Heut direkt nach der Maloche dorthin gegurkt -> nix.
Ich bin fast |splat:
Wieder daheim meldet sich der über mir wohnender Opi, er hat das Ding.
Wieso der _Pisser von DPD-Fahrer_ nicht die übliche Mitteilung hinterlassen hat, wer im Haus das Ding angenommen hat, bleibt sein verschissenes Geheimnis...

Neben der Freude über die Ankunft des Pakets bleibt die Erkenntnis: 
_wenn in der Unterwelt die Strafen und Höllenqualen vergeben werden, verteilt sie dort garantiert ein DPD-Service._

So long.


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. April 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das magische Dreieck aus:
Qualität, Preis und Lieferschnelligkeit.
Leider kann man nicht alles drei gleichzeitig haben:

Gut, billig und schnell gibt es leider nicht|kopfkrat!

Gut und billig geht nicht schnell.
Gut und schnell ist nicht billig.
Billig und schnell ist nicht gut.

Zitat aus Thread "Das magische Dreieck"


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Um der Story auch einen Abschluss zu geben:
> 
> Zettel am Mo. an die Haustür gehängt (_Paket bei einem Hausnachbarn abgeben und wenn da keiner da ist zur Alternativadresse_).
> Komme abends spät heim, Zettel nicht mehr da, keine weitere Info (_welcher Nachbar es gekriegt hat_) im Briefkasten. Wird also bei der Alternativadresse sein.
> ...



Boaarrr, DPD kann ich auch leiden wie Zahnbelag, Pest, Cholera, Fußpilz und ähnlichen Mist.

1. Die DPD- Fuzzies kommen immer, wenn nur Rentner und Hartzer zu Hause sind.

2. Wenn sie dich selbstverständlich nicht antreffen(siehe 1.) sind sie nicht einmal so intelligent, dein Paket bei der Verwandschaft(gleicher Familienname), im gleichen Haus, immer eine Person zu Hause(selbständig mit Vollzeitkinderpflege) abzugeben.

3. Schreiben die DPD- Vollpfosten auf die tolle Karte, dass sie einem nicht angetroffen haben und am Tag drauf, es zur nahezu gleichen Zeit nocheinmal versuchen wollen. Wie clever!#q Wenn ich heute um 10.30 Uhr nicht zu Hause bin, warum sollte ich es morgen um 10.45 Uhr sein.

4. Die Internetadresse auf der Dumpfbackenkarte, mit der man per Trackingnummer den Status der Sendung verfolgen können sollte, funktioniert null, zero, niente, nothing, nada, kein Stück. Egal welche Trackingnummer ich, egal von welchem Paket, jemals eingegeben habe, das Ergebnis war stets das Gleiche: nichts gefunden. Die Pakete existierten quasi nicht.
Ein Problem, dass ich bei UPS, DHL und selbst dem schwindligen GLS nie erlebt habe.

5. Nachdem alle Zustellversuche fehl geschlagen sind, gibt's ja noch die tolle Tel. Nr. für fast 2 Euro pro Minute.
Sorry, aber da hört's dann ganz auf.
Zum Einen ein unverschämter Preis für eine Problemlösung zu einem Problem, dass einzig und alleine der Versanddienstleister selbst, verursacht hat, zum anderen glauben die doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich mein Paket selbst abhole, bei einem Depot, dass einfacher Weg 21km von mir entfernt ist.
So schlecht rechnen kann höchstens derjenige, der für so einen Drecksladen dumm genug ist, locker 12 Stunden pro Tag bei einem Bruttostundenlohn von vielleicht 4 Euro, Pakete zu fahren.

DPD ist für mich unterirdisch. Wenn ich z.B. bei Ebay lese, dass ein Händler ausschließlich über DPD versendet, kaufe ich nichts bei ihm, alleine schon deshalb, weil ich die Ware noch in diesem Leben haben will.#d


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Volle Zustimmung.

Nach dieser Paketstory kamen natürlich noch diverse andere, es lief kein einziges mal rund.
Mittlerweile meide ich alle Händler bei denen DPD als Versender genannt ist, die Nerverei tu ich mir nicht mehr an.

Leider weiß man oft nicht, wer die Hampels noch beauftragt.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen.
Erst recht nicht, wenn ich meine Kunden bei der Stange halten will.

DPD = eine echte 6.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... es lief kein einziges mal rund.
> Mittlerweile meide ich alle Händler bei denen DPD als Versender genannt ist, die Nerverei tu ich mir nicht mehr an.......
> DPD = eine echte 6.



Genau so!


----------



## Dok (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Wie schon mal geschrieben: So einfach ist es leider nicht!
Das ganze ist anscheinend regional sehr unterschiedlich. Nur mal zur Orientierung Schulnoten für meine Gegend:

DHL / Post: 1
DPD: 1
GLS: 3
Hermes: 5
UPS: 2
TNT: 3

Ich denke das es wirklich für einen Versender nicht möglich ist, für alle die *jeweils* beste Spedition zu wählen.

Dazu kommt das es auch immer auf den jeweiligen Zusteller (Mensch) ankommt. Eine der Urlaubsvertretungen der DHL/Post geht bei uns gar nicht...


----------



## olaft64 (6. Juli 2013)

Eine gute Lösung für halbwegs zeitig Feierabend-Habende gibt es ja theoretisch: die Shops, bei denen man Pakete aufgibt (Hermes oder DPD). Mindestens bis 18.30 Uhr auf und in der Nähe (Arbeit oder Wohnung). 

Nur hat Hermes bei uns mehr als einmal geschafft,  den falschen Store anzuliefern oder wegen angeblicher Unzustellbarkeit nach einem Tag zurück an den Absender zu schicken.

DPD Depot ist zum Glück 3 km vom Arbeitsplatz. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> 1. Die DPD- Fuzzies kommen immer, wenn nur Rentner und Hartzer zu Hause sind.



Aha, weil du nicht dafür sorgen kannst, dass zu den üblichen Arbeitszeiten (die übrigens auch für einen unterbezahlten DPD-Fahrer üblich sind!) jemand an der Adresse anzutreffen ist, an die DU und nur DU das Paket liefern lässt, soll der DPD-Fahrer was machen? Gefälligst dann arbeiten, wenn die sonstige arbeitende Bevölkerung ihren verdienten Feierabend genießt? Eventuell zu zahlende (im übrigens dann gesetzlich festgelegte) Lohnaufschläge gleichst du dann mit deinem lächerlichen Paketpreis aus?

Bei aller Liebe und Verständnis aber manchmal muss ich echt am geistigen Horizont einiger zweifeln!

Was ist denn das Problem daran, schon bei der Bestellung als Lieferadresse die Dame anzugeben, die ohnehin tagsüber zuhause ist? Ach nee, ich vergass ... auf die Idee soll sowohl der Versender, als auch der Paketfahrer mal schön alleine kommen. 

Selbst mitdenken? Das wäre ja noch schöner ... nicht wahr? #q

Das ist genauso eine Stilblüte, wie eine meiner Kundinnen, die bei der Bestellung in meinem Shop ihre Adresse falsch einträgt und mir dann Vorhaltungen macht, weil Hermes dann 5 Tage braucht, das Paket zuzustellen - dass die falsche Postleitzahl daran Schuld war, dass das Paket in einem vollkommen falschen Verteilzentrum von Hermes gelandet ist, spielte natürlich gar keine Rolle! Schließlich hätten ja sowohl ich als Versender, als auch Hermes als Paketdienstleister die korrekte PLZ ohne weiteres selbst ermitteln und die Versandadresse entsprechend korrigieren können. #q


----------



## Dok (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem daran, schon bei der Bestellung als Lieferadresse die Dame anzugeben, die ohnehin tagsüber zuhause ist?



Ok, evtl. ist auch da mein Problem, ich gebe nämlich immer mein Büro als Lieferadressen an..... 

Warum sollten die mich auch wo anders suchen?!

Aber dennoch passen meine Schulnoten für meinen Lieferbezirk. Und es gibt da echt auch Pfeifen.

Aktuellstes Beispiel: Einer (Hermes) geht an der offenen Garage OHNE Paket vorbei, wünscht uns (in der Garage) einen schönen Tag und wir finden dann einen Zettel im Briefkasten....
Das der zu uns wollte und nicht zu jemand anderen weiter oben, konnten wir nicht so wirklich Hellsehen...

Sowas geht irgendwie gar nicht....

Aber da kann dann der Versender nichts für!


----------



## One6Zero3 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich hab auch schon einiges erlebt mit den Zustellern.
Da ich im Industriegebiet wohne haben sich die Paketdienste mitlerweile angewöhnt die Pakete nebenan in der Lackfirma abzuliefern was mir ja sehr recht ist, ABER wenn dann kein Zettel drinne liegt dass die Sendung beim Nachbarn gelandet ist warte und warte ich natürlich.
Keine schöne Sache !!
DHL liefert sogar automatisch bei meiner alten Firma ab, der Cheff  & Cheffin wohnen zufälligerweise im selben Haus, so bekomm ich meine Päckchen immer zeitnahe.
Der Händler hatte den Paketschein, wegen technischer Probleme, ein mal per Hand ausgestellt und ich habe keine automatische Email bekommen mit Sendungsnummer usw.  Nach ner Woche hab ich ihn dann mal angeschrieben ob das Paket denn demnächst mal rausgehen würde oder was Sofortiger Versand nach Zahlungseingang bei ihm denn bedeuten würde ... Antwort war, dass das Paket längst zugestellt wäre, an einen Nachbarn, also ich rüber zum Farbenvertrieb und siehe an , ein Paket für mich |uhoh:

Wenn ich also die Möglichkeit habe DHL zu wählen werde ich das jederzeit, auch mit Aufpreis, wählen weil mir meine Nerven mehr wert sind als poplige 2-4€ Mehrpreis beim Versand. Mittlerweile kaufe ich auch nur bei Händlern die mir das auch mit DHL anbieten !

Wenn gar nicht anders Möglich (z.B. EBUCHT) frag ich dann halt jeden Tag bei den Nachbarn nach wenn keine Sendungsverfolgung verfügbar.
Aber was ich auf den Tot nicht mag ist Hermes ... der Fahrer macht einfach wie ihm grade zu Mute ist. mal so mal so, aber Grundsätzlich nie richtig #q

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein GROßES DANKE an den User "Fischereiaufseher" der mir eine 300€ Fireblood Rolle trotz schon ausgestelltem Hermespaketschein auf Wunsch per DHL versendet hat #h#h#h



Also nochmal die Bitte an die Versender und Händler

-Bietet DHL an, auch gerne mit Aufpreis
-Gebt die Trackingnummer zur Sendungsverfolgung an
-Benachrichtigt wenn die Sendung Unterwegs ist
-Und Verpackt anständig, und wenns nur gut mit alten Zeitungen ausgestopft ist, denn ein beschädigter Artikel kostet euch und mich viel mehr als nur den Warenwert #6


In diesem Sinne noch ein fröhliches Online bestellen und versenden, und hoffentlich auch erhalten.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Kleiner Tip: wenn es Probleme mit der Zustellung gab und die Probleme EINDEUTIG am Fahrer oder Dienstleister vor Ort lagen - unterrichet doch auch mal den Versander darüber... 

Denn der weiß in der Regeln nicht von den Problemen, bekommt aber u.U. schlechte Kritiken oder Beurteilungen.
Oder, um es einfach auszudrücken: Kati bestellt nicht bei uns weil der DPD-Subunternehmer bzw. Dienstleister in seiner Region einen schlechten Service bietet... 

Denn nur wenn der Versender von den Problemen in einem Zustellbezirk weiß kann er auch was dagegen tun und dem Paketdienstleister mal auf die Füße treten...


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich kenne ähnliche Probleme von so gut wie jedem Zusteller, bei mir warn meistens aber die Fahrer Schuld. Bei den meisten klappts mit nem zettel an der Tür mit Unterschrift, dass beim Nachbarn abgegeben werden soll. Mittlerweile geb ich meistens meine Großeltern als Empfänger an, da Renter.

Früher hab ich mir immer alles an die Schule schicken lassen, aber mit der neuen Schulleiterin war das dann nichmehr zu machen 

Wie gesagt, eher der Zusteller als der Versandanbieter


----------



## mr.ingmar (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Quintessenz des Threads scheint doch irgendwie der Zusteller zu sein.  Der mag hier ein Idiot, da ein mitdenkender Angestellter und dort ein  gestresster Subunternehmer sein. 

Wäre ich Versender ließe ich alle Dienstleister, die per Provision bezahlen außen vor. 
Kati hat vollkommen recht. Auch wenn man das in diesem Land nicht verstehen kanner hoch gelobte Wettbewerb nützt am Ende keinem. Der Händler hat Ärger, der Zusteller hat Ärger (und oft noch mehr als das) und der Kunde braucht Whisky, um runterzukommen.
Und schließlich sind sich alle einig, dass die "gute alte" Post, mit festangestellten Leuten, die "ihre Tour" und "ihre Kundschaft" kennen, diejenigen sind, die zuverlässig liefern. 
Christian der Postbote weiß halt das Opa Hermann mit den Leuten im Haus "gut kann" und sich freut, wenn einer beim Paketabholen nochmal auf n Schnack und n Kaffee reinschaut. Und vielleicht findet Christian selbst noch die Zeit mal nach dem Befinden zu fragen und wünscht einen guten Tag.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aha, weil du nicht dafür sorgen kannst, dass zu den üblichen Arbeitszeiten (die übrigens auch für einen unterbezahlten DPD-Fahrer üblich sind!) jemand an der Adresse anzutreffen ist, an die DU und nur DU das Paket liefern lässt, soll der DPD-Fahrer was machen? Gefälligst dann arbeiten, wenn die sonstige arbeitende Bevölkerung ihren verdienten Feierabend genießt? Eventuell zu zahlende (im übrigens dann gesetzlich festgelegte) Lohnaufschläge gleichst du dann mit deinem lächerlichen Paketpreis aus?...



Nöö, muss er nicht. Es würde schon reichen, wenn:
- der DPD- Dödel das Paket bei meiner Schwiegermutter eine Haustür weiter, selbes Haus, selber Name abgeben würde; alternativ beim Nachbar
- DPD es hinbekäme, in meiner Gegend einen Shop/Station zu haben(Tankstelle, Getränkemark, Gärtnerei...), wo man sein Paket bei misslungenem Zustellprozedere abholen kann


Zuletzt ist zu sagen, dass es DHL, Hermes und selbst GLS auch hinbekommen.
Abgesehen davon gehöre ich definitiv zu denen, die gerne 'nen Euro mehr hinlegen, damit das Paket mit DHL kommt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: wenn es Probleme mit der Zustellung gab und die Probleme EINDEUTIG am Fahrer oder Dienstleister vor Ort lagen - unterrichet doch auch mal den Versander darüber...
> 
> Denn der weiß in der Regeln nicht von den Problemen, bekommt aber u.U. schlechte Kritiken oder Beurteilungen.
> Oder, um es einfach auszudrücken: Kati bestellt nicht bei uns weil der DPD-Subunternehmer bzw. Dienstleister in seiner Region einen schlechten Service bietet...
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich sofort!

Wir Versender sind Vertragspartner der Dienstleister und können mitunter so einiges drehen - WENN wir davon wissen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nöö, muss er nicht. Es würde schon reichen, wenn:
> - der DPD- Dödel das Paket bei meiner Schwiegermutter eine Haustür weiter, selbes Haus, selber Name abgeben würde; alternativ beim Nachbar
> - DPD es hinbekäme, in meiner Gegend einen Shop/Station zu haben(Tankstelle, Getränkemark, Gärtnerei...), wo man sein Paket bei misslungenem Zustellprozedere abholen kann
> 
> ...



Ihr werdet lachen, das habe ich beim letzten Galama mit DPD gemacht. Dabei kam heraus, dass der Versender nicht zum ersten Mal von Kunden hören musste, dass das mit DPD alles nicht ganz rund läuft. Ende vom Lied: Der Anbieter hat DPD den Rücken gekehrt.
Von daher: Es hat was gebracht!:g


----------



## Franky (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich hatte mich extra letztens bei einem Versender rückversichert, dass mein Paket Samstag spätestens angeliefert wird (Bestellung Montag mittag). Kein Problem hieß es am Telefon - wird NICHT mit GLS sondern DHL verschickt! Montag abend kam die Versandbenachrichtigung - leider ohne Tracking-ID... Bis Freitag nix bekommen und am Samstag auch nicht... Hieß für mich: lange Nase und doofes Gesicht!
Gestern hatte ich eine Benachrichtigung von - rischtisch - GLS im Briefkasten!!! Gottseidank hat mein Nachbar den "Kollegen" dann abgepasst und das Paket angenommen, sonst wäre das Ding heute noch nicht bei mir!


----------



## yacaré (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Leider ist das hier hochgelobte DHL auch nicht "das Gelbe vom Ei" - irgendwie schafft es der lokale Zusteller nie, uns während der Bürozeiten im Büro anzutreffen - statt dessen finden wir eine "Nichtzustellbenachrichtigung" im Briefkasten oder den Hinweis, dass er es bei einem unserer Nachbar (hier im Bürogebeude mit ca. 12 Firmen) abgegeben hat - leider nicht immer bei dem, der auf der Benachrichtigung stand... Schriftliche Beschwerde bei DHL hat nicht viel gebracht... den werde ich mir mal persönlich vorknüpfen ;-)... Dabei wird nicht mal erwartet, dass sich der Herr zu uns in die 2. Etage bemüht - 1x klingeln und wir stehen unten auf der Matte... Mit Abstand am besten klappt es nach unsern Erfahrungen mit UPS. Wir selbst versenden mit DPD, läuft eigentlich ganz gut, aber eben im gewerblichen Bereich, da sind die Empfänger i.d.R. gut erreichbar. Das Problem in dieser Branche ist das Outsourcing und die damit zusammenhängende schlechte Bezahlung der Mitarbeiter durch die Subunternehmer, was sich negativ auf deren Motivation auswirkt, verständlicherweise... Sicher, am Ende ist der geizige Endverbraucher schuld an den Zuständen, aber selbst wenn man bereit wäre, 50 ct mehr pro Paket zu bezahlen - ich glaube, das würde ohnehin nur die Milliardenprofite großer Konzerne weiter anschwellen lassen, "unten" kommt davon leider nie was an...


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Einen Trolley bei ebay geschossen.

Vorgestern Zettel von GLS |uhoh: im Briefkasten , _"nicht angetroffen, morgen wieder, blablabla"_.
Brav ausgefüllt, dass doch bitte bei einem der Nachbarn oder bei Alternativadresse... unterfackelt, an die Tür gehängt.

Gestern dann Zettel im Briefkasten: Paket wurde bei einer Shell-Tankstelle auf einer bestimmten Str. zur Abholung deponiert, warum weiß kein Mensch. #c

Viel besser: es gibt auf dieser Str. keine Shell-Tankstelle. 
Es gibt dort überhaupt keine Tankstelle. #q

Da werd ich doch mal die kostenpflichtige Service-Hotline...

Und wieder ein Händler, der leider auf die Liste, der nicht brauchbaren kommt, weil Idioten-Lieferdienst & Idioten-Zusteller. :r


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ende _dieser_ Paketstory.

Die Tanke lag in einem anderen Ortsteil und die Str. hatte einen ähnlichen Namen wie auf dem Zettel, aber das Paket war tatsächlich da; immerhin schon etwas.

Auf meine Frage an die Tankstellenbetreiberin, ob sie den Kutscher kenne, verdrehte sie direkt die Augen und spulte eine Hasstirade auf den Kackvogel ab.
Ich bin wohl nicht der einzige Kunde, den das Qualitätsmanagement von GLS nicht ganz erreicht hat.



mr.ingmar schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das in diesem Land nicht verstehen kanner hoch gelobte Wettbewerb nützt am Ende keinem.


Wettbewerb verhindert (meistens) Preistreiberei, wie Mono- od. Oligopolisten ihn leichter veranstalten können.
Aber vielleicht gäbe es ja auch andere Instrumente um so etwas zu unterbinden.
Darüber will man im neoliberalen Deutschland nicht nachdenken.

Und wenn Wettbewerb zu Zuständen führt, dass völlig unterbezahlte & überarbeitete Fahrer und/oder Kackvögel den Job dann machen, geht eben Qualität den Bach runter.

Ob es weiterhin volkswirtschaftlich und ökologisch Sinn macht, dass 5 verschiedene Lieferdienste hier tagtäglich nacheinander auf den Hausparkplatz juckeln und es nicht mal gebacken kriegen...

Die nächste Paketstory kommt bestimmt. #t


----------



## mathei (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

nun mal was positives. mein weib steht auf Amazonen premium. ( direkt, kein Händler ),( keine Werbung für den, gibt ja genug negatives ). aber. ich wollte gestern ein Fliegengitter montieren. leider fehlten mir die pover-strips dazu. die fahrt in die Stadt hätte mich 20 min gekostet zzgl. kauf und zurück ne glatte std. Dorf halt. sie bestellt um 17 Uhr und heute morgen um 9 Uhr waren die dinger da. unglaublich


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Auf Premium Amazonen steh ich auch :k
_(Tschuldigung mathei, musste sein) |rolleyes_

Bin kein Amazon-Kunde, hab 0 Erfahrungen damit, und wusste gar nicht, dass es da so was wie Premium gibt. #c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



mathei schrieb:


> nun mal was positives. mein weib steht auf Amazonen premium. ( direkt, kein Händler ),( keine Werbung für den, gibt ja genug negatives ). aber. ich wollte gestern ein Fliegengitter montieren. leider fehlten mir die pover-strips dazu. die fahrt in die Stadt hätte mich 20 min gekostet zzgl. kauf und zurück ne glatte std. Dorf halt. sie bestellt um 17 Uhr und heute morgen um 9 Uhr waren die dinger da. unglaublich


 
Bei Amazon habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, das Zeug ist da, bevor ich bestellt habe. |supergri


----------



## mathei (7. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auf Premium Amazonen steh ich auch :k
> _(Tschuldigung mathei, musste sein) |rolleyes_
> 
> Bin kein Amazon-Kunde, hab 0 Erfahrungen damit, und wusste gar nicht, dass es da so was wie Premium gibt. #c


 
schon klar |supergri|supergri
naja sie ist premium-kunde schon ewig. soweit ich weiß, kostet es mitlerweile 20 taken jahresgebühr. für sie als, altkunde sozusagen nix. welchen paketdienst die nutzen muß ich noch fragen. geht gerade nicht. glaube aber dhl.
von der Action heute bin ich erst mal begeistert. nicht das was man sonnst so erlebt. werde mal schauen in wie weit es da angelsachen gibt. #h


----------



## olaft64 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Mit Amazon (nicht Premium) habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen: bestellt an DHL-Filliale, wird geliefert mit Hermes. Da der Kunde lernfähig ist: das nächste Mal bestellt an Hermes Paketshop. Lieferung? Richtig mit DHL. Jedes Mal kümmern, dass umgeleitet wird.

Wieder Amazon? Eher nicht...
Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Mit Amazon (nicht Premium) habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen: bestellt an DHL-Filliale, wird geliefert mit Hermes. Da der Kunde lernfähig ist: das nächste Mal bestellt an Hermes Paketshop. Lieferung? Richtig mit DHL. Jedes Mal kümmern, dass umgeleitet wird.


 |muahah:
das ist ja ma geil!


----------



## Norman B. (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Der Versanddienst ist mir meist Schnuppe, wobei ich trotzdem gewisse Präferenzen habe.

Meine Erfahrungen zu den Paketdiensten:

DHL: sehr schnelle Zustellung, super Service
UPS: Top, wenn auch etwas langsamer als DHL! 
GLS: In Ordnung aber Zustellung dauert meist etwas länger
DPD: Zusteller sind meist nicht sonderlich flexibel, nicht sonderlich schnell in der Zustellung
Hermes: Zusteller oftmals seltsam (3 Zähne im Mund, riechen wie 5 Aschenbecher,...), kommt teilweise extrem spät (21:15Uhr war 'Bestzeit'), bei privaten Versendern oftmals lange Lieferzeiten
Go: Sehr schnell aber Zusteller (bis auf eine Ausnahme) absolut unfreundlich

BTW: Bei Amazon brauchts teilweise kein Premium um die bestelle Ware bereits am nächsten Tag zu bekommen. Schon oft habe ich Sonntag Abend bestellt und Montags kam die Lieferung.


----------



## vermesser (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das blöde ist, daß man deshalb auf einige Shops schon keinen Bock mehr hat.

A&M ist so ein Beispiel. Top-Laden, schnell, gute Auswahl und Preise, freundlich und flexibel.

Aber die liefern leider mit GLS...und die brauchen ewig und noch nen Tag.

Oftmals ist das dann ein Grund, nicht zu bestellen.

Genauso Askari mit ihrem Scheiß Hermes Versand...

Stollenwerk beispielsweise ist teurer, liefert aber mit DHL und ich hab meinen Kram am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag ohne Querelen...


----------



## STORM_2012 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich bestelle nur wenn es mit der Post (DHL) kommt ! Höchstens noch Hermes wenn es nicht anders geht, weil mein Hermes Fahrer mich vorher anruft und fragt wann ich zur hause bin. Weitere Vorteile finde ich die Ablage Verträge bei der Post bzw die Bezirks Besonderheit Ersatzempfänger.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das blöde ist, daß man deshalb auf einige Shops schon keinen Bock mehr hat.
> 
> A&M ist so ein Beispiel. Top-Laden, schnell, gute Auswahl und Preise, freundlich und flexibel.
> 
> ...



so pauschal kann man das eben nicht sagen mit dem gls.
kommt eben immer auf den jeweiligen unternehmer vor ort an.
hier zum beispiel gibts keine probleme mit denen.

antonio


----------



## Killerschnauze (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Bei Askari ist nicht der Hermes das Problem.
Askari verschickt selbst wenn mit Paypal bezahlt wird erst 3-4 Tage später!!!

Dhl ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da die es nicht schaffen ein auf meine Adresse adressiertes Paket wenn keiner da ist auf die Packstation weiterzuleiten, bei der ich ebenfalls registriert bin.
Da darfst dann am nächsten Tag in der einzigen Postfilliale einer 20000 Einwohner Stadt, die mit gerade mal 2 Mitarbeitern besetzt ist dein Paket abholen.

DPD ist mittlerweile besser geworden, da kannst dein Paket einfach an den nächsten Paketshop schicken lassen.

GLS ist problemlos und Hermes kommt zu komischen Zeiten.

mfg
Martin


----------



## vermesser (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Türlich ist Hermes das Problem. Die Probleme gibts ja nicht nur bei Askari.

Die finden meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht (Großkonzern mit unübersehbaren Werbeschildern), das Paket liegt drei Tage im Depot laut Sendungsverfolgung...Hermes ist einfach ein Saftladen und wenn ich mir die Angestellten ansehe, die mit eigenen PKW kommen, ein Ausbeuter ohne gleichen unter den Paketdiensten...


----------



## sonstwer (8. August 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hi Leidensgenossen!

Eigentlich ist es ja egal, mit welchem Versanddienst der Onlineshop versendet.
Man kann sich nicht wirklich darauf verlassen, daß nicht ausgerechnet das Paket, auf das man am sehnlichsten wartet, von einem absolut unfähigen ausgeliefert wird.

Probleme gibts immer mal.

Das erste, was man machen sollte ist, wie schon geschrieben, den Versender zu informieren. Als Versender ist er der Eigentümer des Pakets und hat das Recht darauf, entsprechende Nachforschungen über den Verbleib anzustellen. Sollten ihm häufiger solche Infos ins Haus flattern, wird er sich schon einen anderen Transporteur suchen.

Das zweite, was dann zu tun wäre ist, das Transportunternehmen mit einer entsprechenden Beschwerde zu behelligen. Oftmals bringt auch das schon Besserung, besonders wenn sich die Beschwerden über einen bestimmten Zusteller häufen.
Lässt sich der Transportunternehmer nicht erreichen, oder werden die Zustellmängel nicht abgestellt, kann man:

Drittens:
Sich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden. Früher hießen die Regulierungsbehörde und waren für Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Postzustellung der höchste Ansprechpartner.
Da der Post- und Paketbeförderungsmarkt jetzt ja offen ist, haben die sich einen anderen Namen zugelegt, sind aber für alle Anbieter zuständig.
Die sind sogar online zu erreichen unter www.bundesnetzagentur.de

Mir hat es jedenfalls schon mehrfach weiter geholfen, mich dorthin zu wenden, wenn ich Probleme hatte.
Unter anderem wurde ein Paket 5x nicht zugestellt (DHL) aus verschiedenen fadenscheinigen Gründen. Der beste Grund war, daß das Paket nicht den Beförderungsanforderungen entsprochen habe.
Dummerweise hat es sich um ein "Postpaket" gehandelt, also um so eine Faltschachtel, die man bei der Post kaufen kann! #q

Ein anderes mal habe ich den Paketboten von meinem Balkon aus beobachtet, wie er vor unserem Haus angehalten hat, den Zettel für die Nichtzustellung im Auto ausgefüllt hat und dann einfach weiter gefahren ist. Und das bei drei aufeinanderfolgenden Paketen!

Nachdem sich die Bundesnetzagentur damit beschäftigt hatte, stand eins schönen Tages sogar der Zusteller bei mir vor der Tür und hat sich im Beisein eines Vorgestzten persönlich und offiziell bei mir entschuldigt! :m

Wo immer es Probleme gibt, sollte man die Hühnerleiter kennen und auch nötigenfalls bis zur obersten Sprosse hinauf klettern!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch allen ein wenig unterhalten und weiter helfen.

LG,
frank


----------



## angel-daddy (6. September 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

So, aufgrund eines seeehr dicken Halses schreibe ich nun auch "zwei" Erfahrungen.
Nie wieder 
Trans-o-flex.........

Saftladen!

VG Martin


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Heute, nach 2 weiteren Versuchen, hat der GLS-Hampel anscheinend verstanden, was ich auf den ausgehängten GLS-Zetteln mit "alternativer Lieferadresse" meinte #q

Werd später mal dort hin fahren und schauen ob das Paket dort angekommen ist.

Meine Erkenntnisse:
- bei GLS wird zur Einstellung der Idiotentest gemacht.
Man bekommt den Job nur, wenn man _durchfällt_ |uhoh:
- Ulli Dulli... sorry, ich bestell bei dir nicht mehr, bevor du den Versender nicht wechselst oder DHL als (von mir aus auch für mich teurere) Wahl anbietest.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe jetzt schon öfter bei Bestellungen mit angegeben, dass ich auf einem DHL Versand bestehe, oder von einem Kauf absehe. Hat immer bestens geklappt.

DHl deswegen, weil man mit der Packerlpost dauerhaft vereinbaren kann, was mit der Sendung zu passieren hat, wenn man nicht da ist. Weil bei den Postlern bei weitem nicht so ein Durchmarsch an Zustellern herrscht. Weil die Zusteller keine halbwilden, scheinselbständigen Hobbyrennfahrer sind. Weil bei DHL der Umgang mit den Sendungen nicht ganz so übel ist, wie bei den anderen Schachterltransporteuren. Ich habe viele Jahre lang und für alle möglichen Dienstleister Sammelstückgut und Pakete im Fernverkehr transportiert. Kies und Steine werden in der Regel sorgsamer verladen, als empfindliche Sendungen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

@kati zu ulli .... fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad :q

Andal glaub mir dhl geht auch nicht gerade behutsam mit Paketen um! Stell dir vor eine Tour mit 50-80 Paketen sortieren, einladen und ausliefern macht eine 50jährige zierliche Dame. Von dieses 50-80 Paketen sind 10 Stück über 20Kilo und unhandlich. Was meinst du wie die dann aussehen oder nach verpackt werden müssen ?ich sehe das Elend fasst täglich;-)


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich weiß ganz genau, dass auch bei DHL die Sendungen nicht mit Glaceehandschuhen angefasst werden, aber sie die am wenigsten schlimmen Finger in der Sache. Wenn schon Schaizze, dann doch die, die am wenigsten stinkt, oder!?


----------



## STORM_2012 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Genau;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackstar89 (26. Oktober 2013)

*Hermes*

Habe am Sonntag bei Askari bestellt, 1 Nachnahme Paket und 1 Paket welches ich mit Paypal gezahlt habe.

Das Nachame Paket war falsch und sollte zurück gehen, weil Askari das leider warum auch immer 3 Tage vor dem Versand nicht mehr stornieren konnte. Das ist auch soweit kein Problem, geht das Nachname Paket einfach zurück und ich nehme nur das schon bezahlte Paket.... Aber nein Hermes war mal wieder das Versandunternehmen.

--------------------
Nun war die Zustellerin von Hermes vorhin hier und wollte mir die Pakete bringen, (das Nachnamepaket, welches zurück gehen sollte und das richtige schon bezahlte Paket.)... Aber die olle Hermestante hat gesagt, dass Sie nur das Paket per Nachnahme auf dem Wagen hat. Dann habe ich gesagt, dass das andere Paket auch auf dem Wagen liegen muss (hab bei Hermes angerufen und gefragt als sie noch da war) da meinte der Typ, dass auch das schon bezahlte Paket auf dem Wagen liegen muss. Das habe ich dann auch so der Fahrerin erzählt und gefragt ob Sie nicht nochmal nachschauen kann, ob nicht doch das normale Paket auf dem Wagen ist, aber sie meinte nein, das ist alles nur per Nachname... Und was steht jetzt bei der Hermessendungsverfolgung bei beiden Paketen NN und Paypal ? Annahme verweigert !!!..... Was soll denn der Shit, also waren doch beide Pakete auf dem Wagen.  Die Pakete müssten sogar neben einander liegen, denn das mit Paypal bezahlte Paket wurde nur 12 Sekunden nach dem Nachname Paket gescannt...

--------------------
Dann hab ich bei Hermes angerufen und gefragt, was jetzt mit meinem Paket ist. Der Typ am Telefon meinte dann, ja das geht jetzt zurück an Askari... 
Ich frage denn ob sie das Paket nicht einfach nochmal zustellen können, aber er meinte das ist nicht möglich und ich soll bei Askari anrufen....

--------------------
Nun habe ich bei Askari angerufen und erzähl denen das so wie es ist... Dann sagt die Frau von Askari, dass sie mir das Paket nochmal zusenden können, aber erst nachdem das eine Paket wieder zurück bei Askari ist und bearbeitet wurde... Ich ware nun schon seit 5 Werktagen auf das Paket, und jetzt muss ich nochmal mal ca 2 Wochen warten bis das Paket wieder bei Askari ankommt, denn bearbeitet wird und wieder eine Woche bei Hermes rumliegt weil die das nicht schaffen, wie andere das innerhalb von 1-2 tagen zuzustellen....#q


----------



## GandRalf (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Moin auch,

Muss nicht sein, daß das zweite Paket auf dem Wagen war.
Die Auslieferer bei Hermes sind häufig Subunternehmer mit eigenem Privatwagen.
Da passen bei einer Tour nicht immer alle Pakete rein.
Möglicherweise wurde hier einfach die neue Anfahrt gescheut...:-*


----------



## Blackstar89 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Muss nicht sein, daß das zweite Paket auf dem Wagen war.
> Die Auslieferer bei Hermes sind häufig Subunternehmer mit eigenem Privatwagen.
> ...




Doch die Pakete lagen auf dem gleichen Wagen, habe doch bei Hermes angerufen, die haben hier nur einen Fahren für die kleinen Pakete und einen Lieferwagenfahrer für die großen. Und bei Pakete waren über 1,80m... 
Zudem wurde ja auch das zweite Paket nur 12 Sekunden nach dem ersten beim zustellen gescannt....


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Wenn du sagst sie hatte beide eingescannt kannst ja vom Glück reden das du das NN nicht angenommen hast sonst hättest ja für 2 unterschrieben. Dann hättest du erstmal beweisen müssen das du wirklich nur 1 Paket entgegen genommen hast. 

Rufe mal bei Hermes an die sollen dir sagen wo sie wohnt evtl weist du das ja auch selber. Das Paket müsste noch bei ihr liegen. Sage ihr sie soll das stornieren und erneut scannen und dir aushändigen. Lass dir nicht erzählen das es nicht geht


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Und wieder einen Versender erwischt, der mein Lebensglück durch GLS bereichert, verflucht.
Mag gar nicht mehr schreiben, welcher Film hier seit Mi. läuft #q 
und kann auch gar nicht glauben, was für Stilblüten diese Liefer-Stories noch bieten, die ich noch gar nicht kannte |motz::e|splat:

Es gibt nur eine Lösung:
ich nehme eine Woche Urlaub, bestelle vorher passend, damit das Paket in dieser Woche kommt, verlasse die Wohnung nicht, damit ich den Vogel auf jeden Fall abpassen kann ...und töte ihn!





Die werden zwar sofort ersatzweise einen anderen, genauso debilen Blödmanns-Gehilfen einstellen, aber es ist dann zumindest einer weniger.

Ich ertrage das nicht mehr länger


----------



## STORM_2012 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

@ kati 

Hast du evtl die Möglichkeit bei DHL ein ein Ablagevertrag einzurichten? Dann bekommst die pakete immer pünktlich und die post freut sich, so brauch keiner mehr klingeln und er ist das paket sofort los. Ich finde das klasse so hat man früher feierabend:#2:#g


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

zu diesem Thema kann ich auch beitragen |supergri

Packstation: eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich schon für den Versand zahle und frei Haus geliefert wird dann möchte ich nicht zur Packstation dackeln.

Paket beim Nachbarn abgeben: tolle Idee, aber wenn mich der Zusteller aus dem Bett klingelt damit ich ein Paket für den Nachbarn annehmen soll werde ich stinkig. Es soll ja auch Leute geben die nachts arbeiten und bis zum Mittag... |rolleyes


----------



## schrauber78 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wieder einen Versender erwischt, der mein Lebensglück durch GLS bereichert, verflucht.
> Mag gar nicht mehr schreiben, welcher Film hier seit Mi. läuft #q
> und kann auch gar nicht glauben, was für Stilblüten diese Liefer-Stories noch bieten, die ich noch gar nicht kannte |motz::e|splat:
> 
> ...



ich bin zum Glück vormittags fast immer zuhause, aber wenn es mal dazu kommt das ich nicht da bin, klemme ich einen Zettel an den Briefkasten : "Hallo lieber ...-Fahrer, Ich bin zZ nicht zuhause, aber Sie können das Paket gern bei ... oder ... abgeben. MfG Falk H."
hat bisher immer sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Damit unterstellst du den Paketschmuftis ja, dass sie lesen können und Willens wären. Sehr gewagt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr hört euch immer in den Nachrichten an, wie super die Wirtschaft läuft und verdreht sicherlich oft die Augen.
> Denn ihr müsst lange schuften, knallhart kalkulieren, Angebote mit Verlust raushauen, damit Kunden gelockt werden, müsst verpacken und gebt und gebt euch beim Service eine Menge Mühe.
> 
> Doch letzterer hört nicht auf, wenn ihr das Paket abschickt, sondern dann, wenn es bei mir ankommt.
> ...


liebr Kati...warum kaufst du im i-net`????
hast du kein Händler um die ecke????na ein glück werde die maden und würmer ja auch schon per DHL versandt- angeboten ...man müssen die müffeln....so nun freue ich mich auf den tag wo es keine Einzelhändler mehr gibt und alles bei zalando bestellt wird ich schreie vor glück.....#h#h


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie gut ihr euren Job machen würdet, wenn ihr nen Hungerlohn bekommen würdet und dafür jeden Tag irgend einen Rammsch mit ordentlichem Zeitdruck durch die Treppenhäuser unserer Gesellschaft schleppen dürftet 
Zudem dann noch an jeder dritten Tür ein wenig Gejammer mitnehmen und Probleme an den Kopp geschmissen bekommen, die eigentlich garnichts mit euch zu tun haben.

Aber es bleibt dabei wie bei anderen Themen auch:
"Was glaubt ihr was in dieser Gesellschaft los wäre, wenn die Menschen nur merken würden was in dieser Gesellschaft los ist."

#h

PS: Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand den Päckchenschleppern Trinkgeld gegeben? Ich mein ja nur - jede Saftschubse kriegt heutzutage 10% des Bierpreises in die eigene Tasche (von dem Lohn kann ja keiner leben) nur weil sie zwei Beulen in der Bluse hat und Bier tragen kann ... manchmal lohnt es sich, sich mit den Leuten die für einen arbeiten gut zu stellen


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



daci7 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie gut ihr euren Job machen würdet, wenn ihr nen Hungerlohn bekommen würdet und dafür jeden Tag irgend einen Rammsch mit ordentlichem Zeitdruck durch die Treppenhäuser unserer Gesellschaft schleppen dürftet
> Zudem dann noch an jeder dritten Tür ein wenig Gejammer mitnehmen und Probleme an den Kopp geschmissen bekommen, die eigentlich garnichts mit euch zu tun haben.
> 
> Aber es bleibt dabei wie bei anderen Themen auch:
> ...



Genau das trifft es auf den Punkt |good:

Ich bekomme immer Trinkgeld von alten Damen


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



esox02 schrieb:


> liebr Kati...warum kaufst du im i-net`????


Manchmal sieht man halt Sachen und der Schalter "haben wollen" wird automatisch umgelegt. Der Händler um die Ecke hat längst nicht alles, bin oft auf der Suche nach exotischem Gedöns.



daci7 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie gut ihr euren Job machen würdet, wenn ihr nen Hungerlohn bekommen würdet...


So blöd wie es sich anhört: da kann ich nix für!
Bin gern bereit für guten Service mehr zu löhnen. 

Deswegen plädiere ich ja für eine Wahlmöglichkeit beim Bestellen, Billigheimer + Ärgerei oder teurer und dafür kein Theater.

Das blöde ist ja, dass ich als Kunde den Versand zwar zahle, aber keinen Einfluss darauf habe, welche Hampeltruppe er in Marsch setzt und es oft auch erst sehe, wenn die Bestellung getätigt ist, so dass ich in den Fällen nicht mal die Händler aussortieren kann, bei denen der Kundengedanke bei der Paketabgabe endet.

Und wie wir hier schon festgestellt haben, ist es leider regional sehr unterschiedlich, wer Lieferservice und wer Vollversager ist, bzw. es liegt eben auch am einzelnen Fahrer.
Bei mir im Kaff läuft DHL einfach rund, DPD & GLS sind die Strafe Gottes.

Mal schauen, ob ich heut Abend mein Paket in den Händen halten werde... #t #q


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das schlimme ist doch aber, dass man nicht sicher sein kann, dass wenn man 2€ mehr für den "guten" Versand hinblättert, man auch diesen bekommt.

DHL etc. nutzt auch schon Subunternehmer, die im Auftrag von DHL, GLS usw. die Pakete ausliefern. Dann hast du u.U. zwar mehr bezahlt und ein besseres? Gewissen - aber ob das Ergebnis besser ist, steht in den Sternen!

@ Daci

Zum Thema Lokaler Händler oder nicht...... die lokalen können gar nicht alles anbieten, also sucht man sich passenden Kram halt aus anderen Ecken Deutschlands....


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> So blöd wie es sich anhört: da kann ich nix für!
> Bin gern bereit für guten Service mehr zu löhnen.
> [...]


Hömma, ich wollt hier niemandem auf die Füße treten - ich weiß, dass man persönlich meist nichts dafür kann. Man sollte sich aber trotzdem in die Lage der Schleppdienste hineinversetzen können 

Beispiel: Wenn jemand (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) auf die Hilfe von anderen angewiesen ist, zb. als Pflegefall, und diese Hilfskraft eben nur 20 min am Tag Zeit hat - also ein "Ankommen-Anziehen-Füttern-Waschen-Arsch abwischen"-Programm im Schnelldurchlauf durchzieht, so wird derjenige das beschixxen finden und sich verarscht vorkommen. Und das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Der Ärger sollte aber nicht der Pflegekraft gelten, sondern dem System welches Börsenspekulanten und Heuschreckenkonzernen das Geld in den Rachen wirft und Pflegekräfte im worst case zum Aufstocken zwingt.

Zurück zum Paketdienst. Der Bote würde mit Sicherheit lieber ohne Druck (= flexibler), mit geregelten Arbeitszeiten (= klarem Rhythmus) und persönlicher (= kleinerer Kundenkreis) arbeiten - kann er sich aber nicht aussuchen.
Da kannst du nichts dafür, da kann er nichts dafür, da kann man sich drüber Ärgern - aber bitteschön über die Ursache und nicht über das Symptom


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das wiederspricht mir doch garnicht  Oder glaubst du, Hermes stellt mit Absicht gestresste/muffelige/schmuddelige Fahrer ein?


----------



## olaft64 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Nur noch einmal zum Thema "Ablagevertrag": so lange es da ist, wenn Ihr kommt, wunderbar. Wenn der Fahrer es aber ordnungsgemäß hinterlegt hat (bzw. ggf. nur behauptet), ist der Verlust Euer Risiko- mit der Ablage gilt das Paket an Euch zugestellt.

Insofern genau überlegen, wie sicher die Gegend etc. ist....


----------



## donak (20. November 2013)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Zum Thema Hermes habe ich auch noch einen: Mein Azubi und ich sind morgens auf einer Baustelle angekommen: Habe uns dann mit einem Unterflurhydranten an der Strasse beschäftigt und ne junge Frau beim Nachbar klingeln gesehn und dann haben die kurz gesprochen.

Wir haben uns dann in den Bau begeben und unsere Arbeit verrichtet, zum Mittagessen haben wir uns dann ins Auto gesetzt.

Dann kam ein Hermes Auto vor das Haus der jungen Frau gefahren und wir standen in Sichtweite. Der Fahrer des PKW´s (ich nehme an eigener PKW) stieg aus und klingelte, kiener machte auf. Dann lief er unentschlossen hin und her und ging hinters Haus und kam ohne Paket wieder, da guckten mein Azubi und ich uns an und dachten sofort, die junge Frau die morgens bei ihrem Nachbarn geklingelt hatte, hat ihn bestimmt gefragt, ob er das Paket annehmen könnte, wenn der Paketdienst bei ihm klingelt.

Der Zusteller holte dann einen Schein aus seinem Auto, entfernte die Folie und guckte dann nochmal unentschlossen, da er sich wohl nicht sicher war, wo er den Aufkleber hinkleben soll, und klebte den Aufkleber anstatt auf die Glasscheibe direkt an die Holzhaustür! Ich meine wo sind Kleberrückstände leichter zu entfernen? Auf Glas oder lackiertem Holz???

Dann ging er behäbig zu seinem Auto, knüddelte die Folie des Aufklebers zusammen, schmiss sie neben sein Auto auf die Straße und fuhr davon.

Da fällt einem doch nichts zu ein, oder?

Ich selber habe ähnliches erlebt, habe auch 3 Pakete erwartet, kamen alle am selben Tag, meine Frau war zu Hause, komisch das bei dem letzten direkt ne Karte im Postkasten lag und meine Frau den Zusteller noch hat wegfahren sehen.


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe Hermes auch grade gefressen. Bei Ebay was verkauft und im Sinne  des Käufers das Paket noch am Verkaufstag statt bei DHL (die Post und meine Arbeitszeiten  harmonieren nicht immer) bei Hermes im Shop an einer Tankstelle  abgegeben, da auch nicht sicher war, daß ich es nächsten Tag schaffe. Man möchte ja, daß der Käufer seinen Kram kriegt.

Von der Tanke ging es laut Sendungsverfolgung auch ab...nur ist es  jetzt seit *21. Januar *in der Weiterleitung von Lager zu Lager.  Die spinnen doch!! Der Empfänger wohnt in nem kleinen Dorf...sammeln  die, bis sie genügend Paket für eine Tour haben oder was?

Drecksladen...wenn man es einmal gut meint :r !!!


----------



## Killerschnauze (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Bei DHL kannst deine Pakete zu jeder Zeit an jeder Packstadion abgeben, wenn diese nicht zu groß sind...


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Packstation is aber weiter weg als die Tanke, wo ich eh hin musste. 

Kann doch keiner ahnen, daß die Penner das Paket ZEHN Tage erstmal irgendwo ablagern.


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



vermesser schrieb:


> Der Empfänger wohnt in nem kleinen Dorf...sammeln  die, bis sie genügend Paket für eine Tour haben oder was?



ähnliches ist mir mal mit GLS oder DPD passiert, weiß ich nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall hab ich die Sendung online kontrolliert... abgeschickt wurde das Paket Nähe Duisburg, dann ging es über Nacht tatsächlich runter in den Süden nicht weit von meiner Adresse so ca. 50km von Stuttgart entfernt. So, dann ging das Paket aber wieder auf Reise uns zwar hoch in den Norden irgendwo in Hamburg! |bigeyes

Danach wieder runter in den Süden und die Zustellung erfolgte! |uhoh:


----------



## Twister_Jigger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hallo zusammen!


Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich diesen Thread mit meinen (leidvollen) Erfahrungen erweitern. Zunächst einmal möchte ich die Versender nach ihrer Beliebtheit bei mir aufzulisten. Und dies ohne Ironie!

1) Hermes - mit denen habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt und sie im Vergleich am günstigsten, zudem habe ich an meiner neuen Adresse einen Hermes Paket Shop direkt vor meiner Haustür

2) UPS - selber nur sehr wenig verschickt und empfangen, dafür habe ich über meine Firma sehr große Stückzahlen über sie versendet und war zu 95 % zufrieden

4) DPD (Illox außen vor) - von denen bekomme ich recht häufig Pakete, nur einen Zusteller habe ich noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich zu den Zeiten, an denen er vermeidlich geklingelt hat fast immer da war. Wenigstens packt er einen Zettel in den Briefkasten und gibt es bei einem der Nachbarn ab

5) GLS - wenn ich ein Paket erhalte, dann immer nur mit Zettel und mit dem etwas längeren Weg zum nächsten Shop, von denen es recht wenige gibt. Die Pakete werden bei GLS leider oftmals wie Betonsteine behandelt und sehen dementsprechend aus.

6) DHL - mein Liebling, sei es auf der Arbeit oder im privaten Bereich, für unangefochtene Nummer 1. Ich habe 15 verlorene Sendungen im privaten Bereich, von denen 5 erstattet worden sind. Im GK Bereich will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, weil dieses Thema nach einigen Gerichtsverhandlungen beendet ist. Der Grund, warum ich dies hier poste ist der folgende:

Ich warte seit einigen Tagen auf einige Pakete, die leider Gottes per DHL verschickt worden sind. Für mich steht nun endgültig fest, wer keine Option für andere Versender stellt, bei dem werde ich nicht mehr bestellen. Dies schließt auch Amazon mit ein. Die Option der Benachrichtigung per Mail habe ich irgendwann mal aktiviert und bekam daher einige Mail für die Zustellbestätigung meiner Pakete. Da ich vorgestern eh zu Hause war, habe ich gespannt auf die Zustellung im angegebenen Zeitraum gewartet 13:30 - 16:30. Den DHL Wagen habe ich gesehen und er hat freilich Pakete bis zu meinem Haus zugestellt und ist dann in die nächste Straße eingebogen. Keine 10 Meter von meinem Hauseingang hat er dann weitere Pakete zugestellt. Da ich über die Firma Möglichkeiten habe einzusehen, welcher Fahrer Pakete ausfährt wusste ich, dass dieser meine Pakete geladen hat. Exakt das gleiche Szenario gestern, nur dass er diesmal in die andere Straße eingebogen ist.

Heute habe ich schon missmutig den Versandstatus gecheckt und gesehen, aha wieder geladen und soll heute zugestellt werden. Da ich heute von zu Hause aus gearbeitet habe, konnte ich den ganzen Tag warten bis.....ich ein gelbes Auto mit DHL Logo ausgemacht habe. Gleiches Spiel wie die letzten Tage, bis zum meinem Hauseingang und dann rechts abgebogen. So...nun hat´s mir gereicht, Schuhe angezogen und rausgegangen. Just in den Moment kommt der DHL Zusteller aus dem Haus und geht zu seinem Auto. Er hat mich gesehen, da er direkt in meine Richtung geguckt hat. Ich sage zu ihm: " Dürfte ich Sie ganz kurz was fragen...?" Er fühlt sich angesprochen, doch steigt in seinen Sprinter. Ich gehe nun schnell zum Auto und genau in dem Moment fährt er los und guckt mich mit einem abfälligen Blick an. Anstatt nochmal anzuhalten, da er mich gesehen hat und dass ich etwas von ihm möchte, fährt er straight weiter.

Soviel dazu, bevor jetzt Kommentare kommen, wie Zeitmangel pipapo. Ich bin bestens informiert, da ich selber in der Logistik tätig bin. Gestern hat er in Seelenruhe mit dem Bäcker geredet und hat dann irgendwann seine Arbeit weitergemacht.

Und jetzt dürft ihr raten was beim Status steht....RICHTIG Zustellung am nächstmöglichen Werktag.

Da jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen macht, möchte ich dies nun nicht verallgemeinern, gerade da DHL fast gänzlich über Subunternehmen ausliefern lässt. Aber gerade der Burger King Skandal mit der Yiko Holding zeigt, wie schlimm es werden kann, wenn alles über Subunternehmen bewerkstelligt wird, bei denen der Qualitätsgedanke, welcher bei DHL so hoch angepriesen, nicht mal im geringsten als wichtig erachtet wird.

Ich habe dem Zusteller einen Zettel an die Tür geklebt, mal sehen, was nun mit denen passiert.

Viele Grüße

Twister


----------



## vandutch (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Habe auch eine kleine Geschichte. Vor kurzem was bei einem der größten Onlinehändler bestellt und für eine Rute erheblichen Sperrgut bezahlt.
Paket kam mit Hermes und ich kam mit dem Boten in ein kurzes Gespräch. Dort erzählte er mir das für dieses Paket garkein Sperrgutzuschlag vorgesehen ist und er es als Bote ausliefert. 
Da frage ich mich wieso ich dafür eigentlich zahle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hmm find den Zuschlag bei Askari auch übel  Wenn ich z. B. bei ebay schaue zahle ich auch für längere Pakete nur den Normalpreis....komisch ist es schon.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich diesen Thread mit meinen (leidvollen) Erfahrungen erweitern. Zunächst einmal möchte ich die Versender nach ihrer Beliebtheit bei mir aufzulisten. Und dies ohne Ironie!
> ...




Hi,
so unterschiedlich kann es sein.
Ich hatte mit DHL auch einmal probleme die Gott sei Dank gelöst wurden. Hab ich aber schon hier im Forum gepostet,  sag nur soviel der Fahrer fährt nicht mehr.

Mein Ranking sieht das ganz anders aus.

1. UPS 
Da stimmt einfach alles nette Fahrer und Super service.
Mit abstellplatz sowieso kein Problem.

2. DHL
Mittlerweile echt super mit der neuen Fahrerin und Abstellplatz. 
3. DPD/GLS/Illox
Probleme waren hier immer unterschiedliche Fahrer. Mittlerweile haben sie es geschafft das es nur noch einer ist. Problem war am Anfang auch das beide fahrer der drei Versandunternehme kein Wort Deutsch sprachen. Sie konnten leider nicht auf ihren kleinen Computern verstehen wo sich die Ware die abgehoöt werden sollte befindet oder sie die Ware abstellen sollten. Mitlerweile haben die es aber drauf und der Service wird im letzten halben Jahr immer besser.

4. Hermes
Absolute nullnummern die von Hermes, legen die Ware falsch ab oder geben sie dem Nachbarn trotz abstell erlaubniss und dann werfen sie noch nicht einmal einen Zettel ein. Als ich das letzte mal in Urlaub war, wurde meine Ware bei vier Nachbarn verteilt und nicht ein Zettel in meinen Briefkasten geworfen. Da konnte ich erstmal rum rennen und alle beisamen suchen. 
Zudem immer andere Fahrer/innen. Die habe ich echt gefressen.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*





_Und es geht schon wieder los..._

Ersatz für eine durch eigene Dummheit geschrottete Rolle bestellt. Die Dummheit muss nicht nur finanziell bestraft werden:
Mi. Zettel im Briefkasten von |bigeyes     ...DPD #q

Ausgefüllt mit '_bitte bei irgendeinem Nachbarn im Haus abgeben oder bei der Adresse meines Bruders'_ wieder an die Tür gehängt (selber Ort, momentan durchgehend daheim).
Do. heimgekommen, Zettel weg, keine Nachricht im Briefkasten.
Kein Paket bei den Hausnachbarn.
Heute meinen Bruder angerufen ...nix. #c

Bin gespannt, wie der Kalauer wieder endet. :r


----------



## Mikey3110 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Also... Ich hatte hier bei mir noch nie Probleme mit DPD.

Erstaunlicher Weise erscheinen die hier aber auch immer erst gegen 17.00Uhr.... Das passt natürlich immer.

Ich kann allerdings nicht verstehen, was manche an Hermes gut heißen.

Die Regellaufzeiten sind unendlich lang und wenn ich sehe, dass der arme Hermesbote hier teilweise um 21.00Uhr noch anschellt, dann kommt mir die Brühe hoch. Man kann schon Mitleid mit den Jungs haben. Die als Subs haben es nicht leicht... 

Mein Favorit ist aber immer noch die gute alte Post.

Wunderbare Laufzeiten und (für mich besonders wichtig) der Umgang mit Mitarbeitern ist im Vgl zu so manch anderem Dienstleister sicherlich humaner. Natürlich gibts auch hier Kritikpunkte, aber in der Summe sind die besser dran.

Genauso solide scheint mir UPS zu sein. Der Bote, der hier kommt, macht nicht den Eindruck sonderlich gestresst zu sein und stets freundlich. 

Würde mir wünschen, dass man sich den Versanddienstleister aussuchen kann, wenn man i-wo was bestellt.

Übrigens ist die Post/DHL was die Preise angeht mittlerweile gleichwertig mit den Anderen. Außer, wenn´s größer als 120cm wird. Ansonsten gefällt mir, dass man den Versandschein vernünftig online anfertigen kann, via Paypal zahlen und weg damit zur Post. Zumal ich zu Hermes/DPD-Annahmestellen etwas fahren muss.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Und es geht schon wieder los..._
> ...
> Bin gespannt, wie der Kalauer wieder endet. :r


Bis heute ist das Paket verschollen, soeben den Verkäufer informiert.
 Um Ersatzlieferung gebeten, aber nicht per DPD!

 Musste so lange warten, weil es noch eine Option gab, bei der er es abgegeben haben könnte, die Person war dann im Urlaub. Die hat aber auch nix angenommen.

 Fucki*g, schaizz, be*ackter DPD-Drecksladen! #q





Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist aber immer noch die gute alte Post.


Oh, verdammt, ja!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Habe vor einigen Tagen ein Paket erwartet das aber nicht ankam.

Also den Versender angeschrieben, der antwortete mit das mein Paket eigentlich seit Dienstag, 17.26 Uhr bei mir sein müsste und schickte mir eine Fotokopie vom Ablieferbeleg - mittlerweile war Freitag!!!
Der Ablieferbeleg war unterschrieben (nicht von mir und nicht von einem Nachbarn)...
Also bei GLS einen Suchauftrag gestartet...

Sonntag finde ich ich das Paket n meinem Briefkasten, der Hausmeister hat es in einem Treppenabgang zu Keller gefunden.

Dienstag steht plötzlich abends ein GLS-Fahrer vor mir und fragt nach dem Paket und ob ich was darüber wüsste (die Mail an den Versender war schon raus, ebenso an GLS)

Wörtlich sagte er:_ "... ich weiss nicht was der gemacht hat, ich  habe draussen im Auto gesessen während er die Pakete abgegeben hat. Der  ist jetzt aber auch nicht mehr bei uns..._

Also sollte er wohl einen neuen Fahrer ausbilden und hat ihn alleine losgehen lassen - der "neue" baut ******** und der "alte" ist fein raus, er hat noch seinen Job...
Mein Fazit: ich vermeide Shops die mit GLS verschicken, denn mit dem Polcher Depot bzw. mit den Fahrern hatte ich schon öfter Probleme...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: ich vermeide Shops die mit GLS verschicken, denn mit dem *Polcher Depot *bzw. mit den Fahrern hatte ich schon öfter Probleme...



Nicht nur dort. Ich habe in meiner Zeit als Fernfahrer oft genug solche Depots mit Sammelgut angefahren. Bei den meisten fühlt man sich eher an eine Kiesgrube erinnert, wo man Schüttgut händelt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Also sollte er wohl einen neuen Fahrer ausbilden und hat ihn alleine losgehen lassen - der "neue" baut ******** und der "alte" ist fein raus, er hat noch seinen Job...
> Mein Fazit: ich vermeide Shops die mit GLS verschicken, denn mit dem Polcher Depot bzw. mit den Fahrern hatte ich schon öfter Probleme...


Das steht und fällt teilweise mit den Fahrern.
Hier in der Gegend haben wir so tolle Fahrer bei Post, DPD, Trans'O'Flex, UPS und c.o. die sehr mitdenkend und freundlich sind. Bin da echt begeistert, bringen mir sogar die Pakete zur Firma wenn sie mich da sitzen sehen. Und jetzt die Tage etwas mit GLS das erste mal bekommen und es war richtig richtig schnell da.

Nur Hermes (auch liebevoll Herpes genannt) ist ein durchweg schlechter und langsamer Versanddienstleister, dessen einziger Vorteil für den Versender dank günstiger Konditionen ist. Ein Mitarbeiter kann dort eben jeder werden und das merkt man auch.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Das stimmt, leider hat GLS da wohl hier im Raum den grössten Nachholbedarf.
Hermes ist günstig, dauert aber lange. 
Mittlerweile verschicke ich Pakete nur noch mit DHL, Sperrgut mit Illox - zu meinem Leidwesen kommt dann der Illox-Partner GLS angefahren...

Ein absolutes Service-Highlight ist DPD: der Fahrer der bei mir zu Hause ausliefert kommt auch zu uns in die Firma - Vorteil für uns beide: Er muss nicht bei mir in den Hof laufen und ich habe das Paket direkt in der Hand.
Und das hat er von alleine angefangen, ohne das ich ihn drum gebeten habe.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das steht und fällt teilweise mit den Fahrern.


So schauts leider aus.

Ich versuche auch Käufe bei den Versendern zu umgehen, die mit den Gurken meiner Region arbeiten (DPD, GLS; beides eine echte 6 - Hermes holt auf, seitdem es ein anderer Fahrer ist), leider geht das nicht immer & sehr oft weiß man vorher nicht, wer liefern wird.

Wie gern hätte ich die hier im Thread schon angesprochene Wahl zwischen meheren Versanddiensten. Ein paar Tacken mehr wäre mit guter Service wert.


PS: mein Paket bleibt weiterhin verschollen, nächste Woche liefert der Versender, der ebenfalls null Infos hatte, neu ...mit einem anderen Lieferdienst.


----------



## Hardiii (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Schön, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der hier Probleme mit Zustellern hat!

Bei mir zuhause wird zum Glück das Paket immer von unserer Nachbarin angenommen. Also hier alles gut! Aber auch nur weil wir Sie haben! Sonst wäre das auch ein Problem!

Im Geschäft haben wir bei so ziemlich allen Zustellern eine Abstellgenehmigung, da wir eben nicht immer da sind und machen Sachen dringend brauchen!

Jetzt war es vor einigen Monaten so, dass eine Mieterin in unserem Haus ein Paket erwartet hatte. 

Klingelt also freundlich bei uns und fragt nach ihrem Paket - welches AN UNSEREM WUNSCHORT !!!!!! hinterlegt wurde!

Was zur Hölle fällt denen bitte ein ein Paket einer fremden Person einfach so an unserem Wunschort zu hinterlegen!!! Hätte der Zusteller geklingelt und wir es angenommen, wäre das eine andere Sache! 

Aber das Paket ist nie wieder aufgetaucht! Weder an unserem Wunschort noch sonst irgendwo....

Und dann wollte der Zustelldienst allen ernstes noch UNS den schwarzen Peter zuschieben....


Also mal ganz in ernst.... Geht's noch???!!!


----------



## olaft64 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Bei uns ist der neueste GLS-Trend: es wird auf der Terasse abgestellt- ohne Abstell-Genehmigung und Unterschrift. So lange es immer da ist, kein Problem. Sonst habe ich bald eine kostenlose Stella...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

"Mein"Stamm DHL Fahrer bekommt Bestnoten,hält sogar die Augen auf ,welches seiner"Schäfchen" ihm bei der Anfahrt im Viertel hier über d.Weg läuft..darf hier auch immer was für die Nachbarn abgeben.

Der GLS Pflaume würde ich dagegen gerade mal die aktuelle Tageszeit sagen..beim letzten Päckchen klappte es beim 2.Versuch.."Ey,hast DU Glück gehabt,bei 3.mal nicht da,musst DU in Lager Essen abholen..

Geile Kundenkommunikation..

Ach ja..und wieso ist 300 m um die Ecke der GLS Paketshop?

2 Tage später klingelts..der gleiche GLS Fahrer.."Ey(!) musst (!) DU(!) Paket für Nachbarin annehmen sonst Essen und ich hab eilig"

Seit 1 Woche,fährt jetzt ein anderer.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Fischfinder mit DHL verschickt.
27,00 € !!!!
Dann kam das Teil auch noch kaputt an.
Es wurde auch nicht beim Empfänger abgegeben, sondern bei einem Nachbarn.
Obwohl mit reichlich Schaumstoff u. Luftpolsterfolie verpackt,
haben die es fertig bekommen den Karton zu zersemmeln.
Der rechtmässige Empfänger (wusste ja was geliefert wurde.!)
hätte das zerstörte Paket garnicht erst angenommen, also wird es einfach bei einem Nachbarn "entsorgt".
Das mindeste was man erwarten kann, bei nicht Anwesenheit  einen  Zettel in den Briefkasten zu legen und der Empfänger holt den Karton im  Shop ab. (Oder auch nicht wenn er kaputt ist)

Auf meine Reklamation hin, kamen drei schwammige Schreiben mit dem  gleichen Ergebnis " Abgelehnt " Ausserdem verwiesen sie auf ihre AGB`s. Versucht mal, die auf der DHL Homepage zu finden.!! Ich habe sie NICHT gefunden.

Mit DHL "NIE WIEDER"
Mit Hermes hätte der Versand nur 15,00 € gekostet, habe ich aber zu spät erfahren.

Händler die ausschliesslich mit DHL versenden, ignoriere ich
grundsätzlich.
Um alle negativen Bewertungen im Netz zu Lesen, muss man sich ein paar Tage unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe z. Z. auch so ein Problem mit DPD ! Angeblich zugestellt morgens um 11:00 Uhr ! Ich war natürlich nicht zu Hause weil arbeiten.
Nachmittags sehe ich das laut Sendungsverfolgung das Paket zugestellt worden ist !!
Aber ..... kein Paket da |gr: !
Auf Rückfrage bekomme ich eine Kopie des Ablieferbelegs !
Unterschrieben ja .... aber nicht von mir !! Irgendein Gekrackel welches definitiv nicht meine Unterschrift war.
Dann war zwei Tage später der Fahrer nochmal da und versuchte zu erklären das " irgendein Nachbar " unterschrieben hätte ! Nachdem ich alle Nachbarn befragt habe hat keiner irgendetwas für mich unterschrieben bzw. für mich angenommen.
Im weiteren versuchten Gespräch ( Fahrer konnte kein Wort Deutsch !!!!! ) stellte sich dann heraus das er das Paket einfach vor die Tür gestellt hat . Ich vermute er hat auch selbst unterschrieben. Jetzt ist meine gekaufte Angelrute weg und ich kann sehen wie ich mein Geld wiederbekomme :r.
Einfach eine Mitteilung in den Briefkasten und ich hätte mir am nächsten Tag das Paket an der Sammelstation abgeholt.
Das wäre OK gewesen.
Es ist vollkommen richtig , der Zustelldienst steht und fällt mit der Qualität der Fahrer !!

Hallo Jürgen , viele Grüße nach Stadtoldendorf  #h !

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hej!

Wie ich auch bereits geschrieben habe, macht jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit den Zustellern. Viele wollen mit Hermes nichts am Hut haben, für mich, auf Grund des Shops direkt gegenüber von meiner Haustür und der immer zeitgemäßen Zustellung, die erste Wahl. DHL hingegen beruflich wie privat eine der letzten Optionen, obwohl ich vor ca. 15 Jahren ein ganz anderes Bild von der Post hatte. 180 Grad Wandel? Meinend Erachtens nach ja, denn selbst die Post lässt über Sub-Unternehmen ausliefern. Die Ironie ist, dass sich fast jeder Zusteller Pünktlichkeit, Unversehrtheit und Kundenzufriedenheit auf die Fahne schreibt und nur die wenigsten dem gerecht werden.

Grüße

Twister


----------



## Hardiii (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

mein dad hatte auch schon mal ein paket von der DHL erwartet voll gepackt mit erinnerungsstücken und einigen geschenken...

DHL hat es dienstag abend in die papier mülltonne gelegt... kein zettel im briefkasten... mitwoch morgen kam dann die müllabfuhr!!! keiner hat logischerweise rein geschaut ob da was drin ist was nicht rein gehört.. warum auch...

sendung nach verfolgt dann stand allen ernstes im pc drin das er es in die mülltonne gelegt hat...

also da bleibt echt nur ein zu sagen...:m


ACHTUNG... IRONIE...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS: mein Paket bleibt weiterhin verschollen, nächste Woche liefert der Versender, der ebenfalls null Infos hatte, neu ...mit einem anderen Lieferdienst.


Mail grad vom Versender:
„Hallo! Das  paket ist wieder bei uns gelandet,der Zettel, wo sie eine  Abstellgenehmigung erteilt haben, hing noch an dem Paket.......Was soll  man dazu sagen.Wir schicken es jetzt nochmal mit DHL weg, hoffe mit denen  klappt es besser.LG..."

Heißt: die Idoten haben meinen Zettel von der Tür genommen, es damit quer durch Deutschland zurück zum Versender gehen lassen.

Ok, der Fahrer war Analphabet, bekifft oder halt ein DPD-durchschnittlich-intelligenter-Angestellter.
Aber wieviele Kollegen haben das auch in der Hand gefabt, bis es zum Versender zurück war ...ohne was zu merken? |bigeyes
#q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Juni 2014)

Ach du sch...
Das war ja mal ein Vollpfosten.
Eventuell war es ein neuer Fahrer. Bei uns dauert es bei neuen Fahrern auch erstmal ein Jahr bis die Deutsch können


----------



## Südschwedenfan (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Hallo Ralf;

Viele Grüsse zurück.!!

Ein Freund von mir hat mich am Dienstag angerufen und Fangmeldung gemacht.
Ergebnis: 16 Zander bis 80 cm. (alle auf Köderfisch.!!)

Ich fahre mitte August hoch, Haus und Terrasse Streichen, zwei neue Bootsitze montieren usw., ausserdem will ich ne neue DVD machen. (vieleicht komme ich ja auch ein wenig zum Angeln.!)
Wenn Du eine DVD möchtest, sag Bescheid, aber Du kennst ja alles Life.
Viele Grüsse;
Jürgen


----------



## Killerschnauze (4. August 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Wie ich den DeppenPaketDienst mittlerweise hasse......
Wie immer Paket ging Donnerstag raus und sollte somit eig. heute spätestens zugestellt werden. 
Naja was war....
NIX, wie immer natürlich "konnte nicht zugestellt werden, da niemand da"
Dabei hatte ich extra gewartet bis 14Uhr.
Einen Zettel hab ich aber auch keinen im Briefkasten, wie so oft.....
Morgen wird die Hotline wieder terrorisiert und dann wars das mit DPD.

Ein Tip von mir: Dringende Pakete NUR per DHL, denn es geht nichts über Packstation und Boten die immer zur gleichen Zeit ausliefern.

So das musste jetzt raus.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Andal (4. August 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Sag das nicht so leichtfertig hin!

Hatte neulich in Berlin was bestellt. Bei der PLZ gabs leider von der Versenderseite einen Zahlendreher. Der Ort war aber richtig und sehr deutlich geschrieben. Dann legte DHL los.

Zuerst ging das Paket nach München, dann nach Stuttgart, respektive Esslingen und nach über einer Woch schlug es dann bei mir auf. Den Göttern sei Dank unbeschadet.


----------



## Killerschnauze (4. August 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Bei 20 DHL Sendungen läuft weniger schief als bei einer 1! DPD Sendung.
Sogar Hermes und GLS sind mittlerweile besser.

mfg
Martin


----------



## BrendaK (4. August 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Na so schlimm sind die DeutschenPaketDeppen auch nicht, wenn auch nicht die schnellsten:
Donnerstag abend auf eBay ne Rute bestellt, Freitag ging sie raus, Samstag gings bis in ein DPD-Lager und heute kam sie an.
Das Tracking-System funktioniert 1A (sogar mit LIVE-Tracking per Google-Maps!!!), ne Adressänderung ist problemlos möglich und n Formular für einen einmaligen "Garagenvertrag" (der Bote darfs irgendwo ablegen) ist in der Tracking-Info-Mail auch drin.
Ich muss sagen, die haben sich gebessert, vor 2 Jahren sahs nicht so gut aus.

Aber wenn ich was bestelle, achte ich meistens trotzdem darauf, dass es mit DHL rausgeht, die sind einfach schneller  (das Paket wäre mit Sicherheit am Samstag schon dagewesen)

Hermes ist an meinem jetztigen Wohnort wieder gut, in der Wohnung vorher konnte mans vergessen, hab meine Pakete regelmäßig im Shop 3km weiter abholen müssen. Zu GLS kann ich nix sagen, da bekomm ich maximal 2 Pakete im Jahr.   

Gruß

Brenda


----------



## Unfamous (5. August 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aha, weil du nicht dafür sorgen kannst, dass zu den üblichen Arbeitszeiten (die übrigens auch für einen unterbezahlten DPD-Fahrer üblich sind!) jemand an der Adresse anzutreffen ist, an die DU und nur DU das Paket liefern lässt, soll der DPD-Fahrer was machen? Gefälligst dann arbeiten, wenn die sonstige arbeitende Bevölkerung ihren verdienten Feierabend genießt? Eventuell zu zahlende (im übrigens dann gesetzlich festgelegte) Lohnaufschläge gleichst du dann mit deinem lächerlichen Paketpreis aus?
> 
> Bei aller Liebe und Verständnis aber manchmal muss ich echt am geistigen Horizont einiger zweifeln!
> 
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...
Wäre in der Tat zu einfach...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. November 2014)

http://mobil.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Nur-ein-Paketdienst-ist-fair-article14003586.html


Dachte das passt ganz gut hier rein.


----------



## Fares (21. November 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ein tipp: Packstation nutzen!
Auch zum Versenden ideal!
Dann gibt es zumindest bei DHL nie Probleme


----------



## malpi (21. November 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich nicht warum ihr nicht einfach bei nem Shop bestellt der über DHL verschickt, wenn euch DPD nicht passt... In der Regel ists doch angegeben womit sie verschicken.


----------



## donak (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe noch nie wirklich Ärger mit Versendern gehabt, ausser mit *DHL*...

Habe letztes Jahr genau um diese Zeit (kurz vor Weihnachten) Zubehör von der Go Pro erwartet, da war direkt beschrieben es gäbe einen zweiten Zustellversuch, 3 Tage lang...

Also Beschwerde eingeleitet und dann hiess es ein paar Tage später, Paket wäre "verschollen" ich müsste mich mit dem Händler auseinander setzen, wegen Nachforschung.

Das habe ich dann auch gemacht und ca. 5 Wochen nach der eigentlich Bestellung trudelte tatsächlich das Paket ein.

*Nun* stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem.

Habe was bestellt, wie gewohnt auch Sendungsnummer bekommen und der Sendungsverlauf sieht so aus:

Mi, 17.12.2014 12:30 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Sendung wurde vom Absender in der Filiale eingeliefert. 

Mi, 17.12.2014 19:11 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. 

Mi, 17.12.2014 21:12 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Nohra                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Fr, 19.12.2014 00:31 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Bremen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 

Fr, 19.12.2014 08:10 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 

Fr, 19.12.2014 16:23 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Sendung konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Sa, 20.12.2014 09:48 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 

Sa, 20.12.2014 16:03 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                --                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Die Sendung konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Es war natürlich jemand zu Hause.

Nur, dass Symbol für in Zustellung tauchte nie auf. Samstag habe ich dann mal angerufen und gefragt, wie dies angehen könnte, darauf hin wurde wiedermal eine Beschwerde eingeleitet und mir am Telefon gesagt, dass wir zu Montag schon klappen.

Heute haben wir Montag...

So sieht der Status seit Samstag aus:

Status vom Sa, 20.12.2014 16:03                                                                                                                                                                                        Die Sendung konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden. 

Nächster Schritt                                         Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger am nächstmöglichen Werktag zugestellt.

Nur heute ist wieder nichts in Zustellung, auf einen erneuten Anruf hieß es nur, Beschwerde wäre bearbeitet, aber es wäre ja in Zustellung ( steht ja schliesslich, es würde am nächsten Werktag zugestellt werden...), leider ist es laut dem Tracker aber nicht in Zustellung. Service Wüste Deutschland!!!

Ich sollte vielleicht Lotto spielen, kann doch nicht sein, dass mir das in 12 Monaten 2 Mal passiert, oder?

Für mich steht fest versenden werde ich per DHL selber nichts mehr und versuche auch zu vermeiden, bei Händler zu bestellen, die ausschliesslich mit DHL versenden.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Sehe ich genauso.!

Lieferanten die nur DHL anbieten, werden grundsätzlich ignoriert.

Firmen, bei denen ich seit vielen Jahren Kunde bin z.B. 
"Westfalia", habe ich aufgefordert, mein Kundenkonto zu Löschen und auch keine Werbung mehr zu schicken, da sie ausschliesslich mit DHL versenden.
140 € Schaden, plus die Versandkosten von 26,90 € die das Papier nicht Wert waren auf dem die Summe stand.!
Plus Ärger, den man mit dem Empfänger hat.!!
Habe mir den Verlust selbst ans Bein gebunden und dem Empfänger den Schriftverkehr mit DHL zugeschickt.
Er versendet auch nicht mehr mit denen.!!!


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich machs genau umgekehrt. 

Händler die nicht mit DHL versenden werden falls möglich ignoriert und beim DHL freuindlichen Händler werden wenn nötig paar € mehr hingelegt.


----------



## donak (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Ich machs genau umgekehrt.
> 
> Händler die nicht mit DHL versenden werden falls möglich ignoriert und beim DHL freuindlichen Händler werden wenn nötig paar € mehr hingelegt.



Also, DHL ist ja nicht teurer als die anderen, das ist ja Quatsch.

Schade finde ich bei meiner erwarteten Sendung, dass es sich da um Einzelstücke handelt, nicht wegen dem Geld, das was ich bestellt habe ist dann leider nicht mehr zu bekommen, wenn es tatsächlich verschwunden wäre, was natürlich für mich als Empfänger super ätzend wäre.

Der Händler kann da nichts für. Schade, dass dies leider bei mir passiert bei dem Versandunternehmen, was am wenigsten negativ in der Presse genannt wird.

Leider ist dieser "Trend" in Deutschland noch nicht auf seinem Höhepunkt, denke das wird die nächsten Jahre noch schlimmer, allerdings in allen Gewerken.


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Es geht mir dabei darum das Ich deshalb oft nicht beim günstigsten Händler kaufe bzw. kaufen kann. 

Im Angelbereich zahle ich fast nie extra Versandkosten weils oft bisschen schlimmer fürs Konto wird    
Indirekt zahle Ich die natürlich schon aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Und wenn man schon mal prinzipiell gewillt bzw. motiviert ist, etwas mehr hinzulegen, dann :m kann man auch reallife kaufen, das macht sogar mehr Spaß, gerade mit Rutenangrabbeln und so! :m 
Und kostet ein paar Zehner mehr (verhandelbar base iNet-Preise), die man sich zugunsten des Blutdrucks und vielgeplagten Herzens ruhig mal wert sein darf. 
(Muss nicht NF77, Sockenmuff & Co sein ..)

Zu den Paketdiensten: Gerade aus 2 Anlässen ausprobiert; diese Hotline-Tele-Nummern haben erstaunliche *Macht* :g über den ganzen Laden, angerufen, nette (reallife) Tussi dran - wegen der notwendigen Feuerwehr-Flexibilität wohl, und da gehen dann Pakete niedergelegt an den nächsten Paketshop (Getränkemarkt,Reinigung,Tankstelle) oder ein letzter Paketabholbote wird noch drakonisch last minute vorbeigetrieben, alles ganz easy wohl, wenn bei denen der Druck von oben kommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2015)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Rätsel der Benachrichtigungskarten
gelöst

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/03/groteil-der-paketboten-in-wahrheit.html?m=1


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. März 2015)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*



Das ist ja Lustig. Sowas dachte ich mir schon länger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2015)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Eigentlich sind ja noch 5 Tage hin ... :q :q

Tip: Überwachungskamera (samt Nachtsicht ) für den Briefkasten und Hinweisschild! :m
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ras_7_count_birmingham_new_street_station.jpg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2015)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

@Det,in welchem Alibigehäuse befinden sich Teaser und Netzwerfer?


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Systemumstellung bei DHL?
Da ein Boardie auch so etwas bei FB berichtet:

Vor einigen Tagen auch zum ersten Mal gehabt, dass der DHL-Kutscher da war, ich aber _keine_ Abholkarte für den Postshop im Briefkasten hatte, stattdessen nur(!) eine email bekam, dass man am nächsten Tag wieder kommt.
Das gab es vorher bei DHL nie.

Zum Kotzen, denn genau deswegen habe ich DHL immer bevorzugt und bei Wahlmöglichkeit bei der Bestellung auch gern mehr bezahlt.
Und jetzt der gleiche Müll wie bei all den anderen Kasper-Transportdiensten auch. #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Ich habe im Moment den größten Kasperkram mit DPD.
Am Sa mittag kam unerwartet jemand mit einem anderen viel neueren Paket,
der war ganz "neu", noch nie hier gewesen, aber immerhin einer von DPD der hier wieder mal ankommt. :m
Wenig verstehen deutsch, aber mit allen Kniffen bekam ich raus: 
Er ist neu hier im Wagen, haben etwa 150 Pakete pro Tag auszuliefern die er auch bei 17h nicht immer schafft. Sind sogar 3 Fahrer im Bezirk und rotierend, sofern ich ihn richtig verstanden habe.

Heute 16.04. sollte das vermisste Paket vom Shop re-beordert noch einmal neu zugestellt werden, Email kam auch am morgen zu Termin über mittag, aber keiner da, auch keine Karte irgendwo gefunden, jetzt steht im Paketnavigator 
https://www.paketnavigator.de/
morgen 17.04. soll das Wunder geschehen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

DHL klappt im Moment ganz gut, da kommt eine bienenfleißige Ungarin mit ausreichenen Sprachverstehen, bei den vielen Packerln wird man zwangsläufig vertrauter. Wenn mal keiner da, klappt das mit Nachbar und Karte.
Das Tracking geht meist auch gut: 
https://nolp.dhl.de/

Die Postbotin-Nicht-DHL mit ihrem jaulenden Elektrofahrrad fing letztens an: "Warum bekommen sie eigentlich so viele Päckchen und Großbriefe?"
"Weil wir einer ihrer größten Auftraggeber sind" :q konnte sie verstehen und Laune gleich mal 200% besser ...

Seit gut zu euren Paketboten! :m
und macht ihnen ihr Paketzustellen etwas freudiger ...

Wenn die nicht so schnell wechseln, sollte man die noch eher als die Müllleute mit einer kleinen Aufmerksamkeit belohnen.


----------



## GandRalf (17. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Da mich Kati schon mit ins Spiel gebracht hat, noch eine kleine Präzisierung.

Seit Anfang des Jahres beobachte ich bei DHL eine massive Ver-(änderung)schlechterung in Sachen Zustellung.
Bisher hatten wir immer einen Fahrer, der bei uns zustellte. Wenn die Mailankündigung kam, konnte man sich darauf verlassen, dass das Paket auch an dem Tag ausgeliefert wurde -meisst auch zur etwa gleichen Tageszeit.
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich von 5 DHL Paketen nicht eines in dieser Weise bekommen.
Die Fahrer wechseln scheinbar die Touren. (jedes Mal andere Fahrer)
Bei 4 Paketen wurde die Mailankündigung im Laufe des Tages geändert. Etwa: "Der Fahrer hat seine Tour möglicherweise beendet, die Lieferung wird am nächsten Werktag vorgenommen."#t
Bei 2 Paketen lief das Ganze dann innerhalb des zweiten Tages ab. Bei einem Paket dauerte es bis zum 3. Tag. Und als Krönung beim vierten Paket sogar 4 Tage.|bigeyes
Vier Ankündigungen und drei Mal wegen Schichtende nicht ausgeliefert. 
Die "freundliche" Dame bei der Serviceline war doch glatt der Meinung, dass es völlig normal ist, dass der Fahrer jeden Tag seine Route genau so plant wie am Vortag.
-Also, wenn man unglücklicherweise am "Ende" der Route wohnt, wird man -bei entsprechender Auslastung zu Beginn der Route- immer wieder "leer" ausgehen.
Aber O-Ton: Die Mailankündigung ist ja auch kein Lieferversprechen, sondern nur eine Ankündigung der möglichen Lieferung. #d
In der Regel würden Pakete ja innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen, spätestens aber nach 6 Tagen ausgeliefert.
Zum 5. Paket nur soviel: Ich habe es bis heute (21 Tage nach "Lieferung") noch immer nicht in Händen.
Es soll laut Sendeverfolgung geliefert worden sein an: BRIEFKASTEN!!!|gr:
Ein Paket, dass von der Größe her überhaupt nicht in den Schlitz passen kann! Gleiches hat ein Arbeitskollege, der ein paar Straßen weiter wohnt ebenfalls zu berichten.

Alle anderen Paketdienste laufen in unserem Bezirk Top! Mit wiederholter Zustellung etc. -
OK, da sind teilweise wohl Subunternehmer beschäftigt, die auch schon mal abends zu 19.00 ausliefern.
Scheinbar ist auch wohl die "gelbe" Post aus der Sache raus.
Wenn früher Pakete nicht zugestellt werden konnten, so landeten sie immer in der Hauptpost am Bahnhof, wo man zu sehr ordentlichen Zeiten die Sendung abholen konnte.#6
Inzwischen werden die "Rückläufer" zu Paketshops zum Abholen gebracht. Die sind weiter verstreut und von den Zeiten her sehr viel ungünstiger.

Ich werde mich zukünftig auch noch mehr mit den verwendeten Paketdiensten von Verkäufern beschäftigen und ggf. auf einen anderen Lieferdienst verweisen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Nach langem Irrweg mit DPD (01.04.) und sehr vielen Aufklebern (alleine 3x Terminabstimmung) ist es endlich angekommen 17.04.18 15:10, 16 Tage.
Der neue DPD Bote findet jetzt wohl den Weg! 
vlt. haben die zwischenzeitlich auch alles auf einen großen Haufen geworfen ... |kopfkrat

bei GLS ist es ersichtlich so, wenn jemand vor dem Osterwochenende (Do abend) ein Paket einbringt, bleibt das erstmal liegen und dann ganz unten im Stapel. Die Trackinganzeige mit immer wieder 4.04. in Tornesch hat sich eine Woche nicht verändert.
Exakt der gleiche Lauf nochmal danach hat nur 36h gedauert.

Man sollte also am Montag in einer normalen langen Arbeitswoche ohne Behinderungen durch Feiertage oder Ferien die Bestellung versandfähig rausgehen haben, Versandmail Montag 11:00 ist also top!


----------



## Franky (17. April 2018)

*AW: Liebe Händler, Versender & sonstige Transportnutzer*

Tschja - inzwischen funzt DPD und DHL, dafür kriegt GLS es nicht gebacken... Trotz vorliegender Abstellgenehmigung wird es schlimmstenfalls in den Shop gebacht oder ohne Zettel in der Nachbarschaft verteilt.
Das geilste - ich war in der Osterwoche in NL und zu Hause wurde ein Paket mit GLS zugestellt. Nicht weiter tragisch, eigentlich - der Nachbar war informiert und sollte das Päckle einfach bei mir reinstellen... Soweit der Plan, aber Rechnung war ohne Wirt: statt Paket ein Zetterl (immerhin) mit Anlieferung in den GLS-Shop...
Dort angerufen und bescheid gesagt, dass ich Samstag spät am Nachmittag das Ding abholen werde. Antwort vom Shopinhaber: geht ned -haben von Karfreitag bis Ostermontag durchgängig zu. Kein Problem aber, denn er packt das Paket sicher weg, damit ich es später in der Woche abholen kann.
Meine liebe Schwägerin wollte dann, mit Vollmacht ausgestattet, das Ding am Dienstag 3.4. (Anlieferung im Shop war 28.3)  abholen, und verließ unverichteter Dinge den Laden... Auskunft der  Thresentante: ALLES von letzter Woche wäre weggeschickt worden...
Hammer......... Nun, nachdem ich 5 Minuten vor Toresschluss dort eingrtrudelt war um Tacheles zu sprechen, musste ich gegen meine Art, laut werden und Schäff verlangen |smash:. Schäff nur am Telefon, aber der hat seine Tuse hörbar rund gemacht... |director::q Ein Griff unter die Theke und keines Blickes oder Wortes mehr gewürdigt durfte ich dann MIT meinem Päckchen den Laden verlassen... |engel:
Letzte Woche: extra eine NACHRICHT für die vorliegende Abstellgenehmigung auf dem GLS Lieferaufkleber hinterlassen, durfte ich meine Farbe trotzdem bei Nachbarn zusammensuchen. Natürlich kein Zettel im Briefkasten! Aber wenigstens nicht zum Shop gemusst! |clown:


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe auch früher nie Stress mit GLS gehabt, der letzte Versand innerhalb DE dauerte aber 9 Arbeitstage, obwohl tagsüber problemfrei zugestellt werden konnte wegen Urlaub war der Adressat zuhause.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe hier auch so nen kleinen Hammer die Tage gehabt. Was beim großen Fluss bestellt - aber Lieferung ging über DPD. Meine Frau ist aktuell in Mutterpause und entsprechend eigentlich oft zu Hause. Letzte Woche Donnerstag hat DPD direkt vor der Tür gehalten. Meine Frau stand in der Küche und konnte das Fahrzeug vor dem Haus also halten sehen. Der Fahrer stieg aber nicht aus. Er saß im Wagen und tippte was in sein Gerät ein. Ich war auf Arbeit und als ich gegen halb 5 aufs Phone gucke - steht da, dass meine Sendung leider nicht zugestellt werden konnte und also an ein DPD Depot (Kiosk) 3-4 Straßen weiter abgegeben wurde.....

WIll dem Fahrer nix schlechtes anhängen - aber entweder war der so im Stress, dass eben ein Teil der Sendungen generell woanders abgestellt wird- oder er war einfach zu faul....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (24. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt muss ich mal die Fahrer etwas in Schutz nehmen.Leider habe ich mich auch schon über die meisten der geschilderten Probleme geärgert.In jungen Jahren habe ich mal für einen SUB wegen Krankheit ausgeholfen. Damals gab
es noch nicht diese ganzen Onlineshops. Trotzdem hatte man 120 - 150 Adressen zu beliefern. Die Fahrer haben ihre Tour selbst zusammengestellt. Heute wird das elektronisch gemacht, und ich denke so, dass das Fahrzeug ausgelastet
ist und engere Touren fährt. Also bleiben einige Strassen oder Ortsteile aussenvor. Es wird halt gespart wo es geht.
Übrigens, wer traut sich zu auf Anhieb 80 - 90 Adressen in 8 Std. zu beliefern?  -  Ich möchte den Job NIE mehr ausüben!!!

Grüsse Ronni

PS: Ein kleines Trinkgeld wirkt oft Wunder.


----------



## Bandito_MK (24. Oktober 2018)

Mein bevorzugter Paketdienst ist ganz klar DHL.

DHL liefert bei uns nicht mit Subunternehmer aus und es kommen immer die selben 3-4 Zusteller, immer zur selben Zeit. Man kennt sich, man hält mal einen kleinen Smalltalk. Sehen die DHLer das das Schlafzimmer-Rollo unten ist, dann wissen sie das ich Nachtschicht hatte und klingeln erst gar nicht. In dem Fall - ebenso wenn ich nicht da bin - stellen die Postleute das Paket an einem geschützten Ort auf meiner Terasse ab - so soll es sein.
Mir ist klar das DHL dem Online-Händler teurer kommt - aber liebe Händler, Ihr dürft mir das doch gern in Rechnung stellen. Wenn ich für 100€ bestelle und der Versand wird 3€ teurer - die 3% Mehrkosten bezogen auf den Gesamtrechnungswert bezahle ich bei dem Service doch gern.

Onlinehändler die nur per GLS und DPD versenden, versuche ich zu vermeiden. Da kommen immer irgendwelche halbgaren Typen mit Handy am Ohr die mir das Paket entweder ohne klingeln einfach vor die Haustür werfen oder aber gleich im ganzen Haus Sturm klingeln. Hermes hingegen hat sich bei uns auf die Nachtlieferung spezialisiert, da klingelt es dann auch schon mal um 21:30...

Den Fahrern von DPD und Co will ich da gar keinen Vorwurf machen, der Druck ist riesig und die Bezahlung ist mies. Zumindest meine DHL-Boten werden nach Tarif bezahlt - da hat vielleicht auch der Kunde eine soziale Verantwortung. Ich muß mir nicht im I-Net meine Fairtrade-Schokolade bestellen, die mir dann von einem schlecht bezahlten Sub-Sub-irgendwas-Paketdienstfahrer ausliefert wird, der bis zur Selbstaufgabe knüppeln muß um irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen.


----------

